# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/16



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After The Miz's controversial victory over Rey Mysterio and Alberto Del Rio in a No. 1 contender's collision on Raw, WWE Champion John Cena elected to defend against his "Awesome" enemy in an "I Quit" Match at WWE Over the Limit.

Discuss.​


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No reason at all to be excited for this Raw. Sky+ will be used.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope it's a good show, but think I will + this one.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Word, and word. ^

Tuesday 14:00 after college beckons...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I never stay up to watch RAW anymore, i'd never be able to stay awake at work the next day. You hit 23 and suddenly late nights catch up on you. Also i don't know what i'd do if i couldn't fastforward through the 300 advert breaks.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I very rarely stay up to watch RAW these days, especially with exams looming, so sky+ is a cert.
I really hope some redeeming matches for OTL are made too, otherwise its looking like a very poor ppv


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Melina vs Gail Kim.

Evan Bourne vs Drew McIntyre.

Kane and Big Show vs CM Punk and Mason Ryan.

Kofi Kingston vs Alberto Del Rio.

John Cena and Rey Mysterio vs The Miz and R-Truth.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

I quit match again!!! Last year Batista this year miz same ol shit!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I certainly look more forward to SD than Raw this week and I don't think that will change for some time.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I will break the sea of miserable people on here and say I think as it's a going home show, that it will be good.

Also unlike others I think the current OTL card looks good and if Sin Cara/Chavo and Mysterio/R-Truth are added then I think it has the potential to be great.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm shocked that I don't care one bit about this RAW.

There's nothing to look forward too. We'll probably get another 30 minute Lawler/Cole segment, I don't care about Miz/Cena at all, the same with Truth/Rey. The main event will probably be some tag match and there's just nothing to be excited about for me. I didn't watch last weeks either. I don't like not liking or caring about the programming.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

There is nothing on Raw I really care about right now. Truth is the lulz, but other than that, I can live without him on my TV screen. Cena/Miz, what the hell is the point? Promo between the two tonight, then Cena makes Miz quit Sunday. Lawler/Cole will probably get the show's longest segment again, Kharma will probably kill another Diva (what show is she officially on? Is she just screwing the rules?)


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish I was sensible enough to go to sleep, having no reason to get up tomorrow though, which means that I will indeed stay up. 


Can't wait for a weekly dose of heel TROOF!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I like the majority thus far in the thread in that I'm not feel anticipated for tonights show. But I will watch as always, and hopelly with the low expectations I can only be pleasantly surprised. Plus being off work tomorrow always helps with the whole late night thing.

Tough Enough's where it's at though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm more interested in Tough Enough.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tough enough is the place to be.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I wish I was sensible enough to go to sleep, having no reason to get up tomorrow though, which means that I will indeed stay up.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for a weekly dose of heel TROOF!


This. Truth is the only thing I'm interested in this week besides wondering which bitch Kharma's going to kill tonight. :lmao

But yeah, I'm more interested in Tough Enough.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I wonder if The Rock will be on Tough Enough tonight?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why would he be?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Why would he be?


Because he is suppose to be on an ep.

Near the end.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they would promote it if he was going to appear.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> I think they would promote it if he was going to appear.


Yeah.

After all, The Rock = ratings.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am interested to see what R-Truth does. I also want to see if McIntyre actually gets on Raw and of course the weekly random Ryder appearance. I am more excited for next week though to see what happens after Mr. Average quits and is out of the title picture.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel the same as most people on here. RAW is getting pretty boring. Hopefully OTL gets like 4 buys so they realize that they need to do something.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I'll probably end up watching the first 10-15 mins and then sky + the rest and go to sleep.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Raw is blah.

We need new, fresh programs and some more rising stars, and in a hurry. 

A Mysterio/Truth program until Morrison gets back might be okay, though. At least it's a "new, fresh program..."


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> my Predict for raw tonight.
> 
> Melina vs Gail Kim.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. Bourne vs McIntyre likely dark match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Only thing I'm excited about tonight is picking up LA Noire at midnight. May or may not watch RAW. Considering Punk is likely to be used as a lackey to an FCW rookie again, I probably won't.




DesolationRow said:


> Raw is blah.
> 
> We need new, fresh programs and some more rising stars, and in a hurry.



For the past 2 years we've been teased time after time after time with someone new and fresh. Ortons heel run, Swagger, Punk, Miz, Sheamus, Jerichos heel run all great. But they last a few weeks....a couple of months. And then inevitably we're back to the same boring John Cena title reign. It never matters. And it will be that way for years.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Only thing I'm excited about tonight is picking up LA Noire at midnight. May or may not watch RAW.


LA Noire reminds me of LA Confidential. But that was a great film and seeing Rockstar is behind LA Noire it should be very good. However, I rather watch Smackdown over RAW. I don't mind entertainment but wrestling on RAW is not that great. At least with Smackdown there's a good balance and mix between the two.

Although if Ricardo does a drop kick again then that will be worth it!


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

I might watch the first hour and if it's boring go to bed like last week.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

For the past two weeks Kelly Kelly has gone unhurt but will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

Probably Melina.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

After Kelly Kelly takes R Truths load all over her tits Kharma will get pissed off and rip her head off.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ughh let's see what kinda bullshit RAW is on this week.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

Im guessing the Bellas will get it tonight


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

Does it matter


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

I hope she does, bout time somebody grabbed her against her will.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would rather RAW open with Drew McIntyre lying unconscious in a pool of his own blood(corn syrup/red food dye) with Kelly-Kelly crying, and then being pulled in to a limousine with an unknown assailant later to be revealed as Mason Ryan. Mason would be the perfect heel right now for Drew to go over. Ryan is completely green, and hasn't done much so it makes sense for him to look good, but when it comes down to it having McIntyre going over him would be a huge deal. The best would be when Drew prevails, and thinks he has won the heart of Kelly-Kelly she turns on him escalating this feud to a whole new level. It could be revealed that she lured him to the original spot in which he was attacked in the first place.

A scheduled tag team title match is next, but Swagger doesn't have a partner now that Drew is out. However, backstage Ziggler is shown telling Vickie to go away, and let him handle his own future. She reluctantly goes off, and tells him he'll be sorry for this. Ziggler knocks on Swagger's locker door, and proceeds in. A short segment is carried on with Ziggler telling Swagger that they are the two best all around wrestlers in the game today, and that there is no way he could pass the chance to become a tag team champion again. Swagger agrees, and he has found a new tag team partner in Dolph Ziggler.

Show/Kane vs Swagger, and Ziggler. I could see Swagger, and Ziggler winning the tag titles. The next few weeks would lead up to some interesting backstage segments between the two men. Perhaps a segment with them trading ideas on what to call their newly formed tag team. There are so many directions they could go with this. Both men could compete in matches through singles, and base their decision on who wins the most matches in a month. Maybe even have it so that whomever makes the pin fall in their next tag team match gets the right to name the tag team. Possibly, even have them compete like the old Reebok commercials with Dave vs Dan. Remember those two? Honestly, Ziggler/Swagger could easily become a credible tag team, and I would call them "America's Team".

Would love to see CM Punk come out, and issue an open challenge. From the back out comes Skip Sheffield really fucking pissed. Skip gets on the mic, and asks Punk who in the hell does he think he is taking over his Nexus? Punk looks as though he has seen a ghost. Sheffield comes running to the ring, and the two men are going at it. The bell never gets a chance to ring, and from the crowd comes Husky Harris with a lead pipe in his hand. Joe Hennig, Otunga, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Michael Tarver all come running out and leave Punk a beaten man in the middle of the ring. They all stand victorious over a beaten former leader CM Punk. Old, and new Nexus(excluding Mason Ryan) all stand victorious in the ring together hands locked, and raised. 

On the Raw Titantron Wade Barrett appears smiling. He tells Punk that he knew he would get the last laugh, and the final win. Wade says that this bond is greater than he'll ever know, and that not even this excuse of a former world champion could top that. Barrett says that he has let The Corre become it's own for just one night, and it was to prove his point of his dominance over CM Punk. 

Backstage we get Kharma running in to R-Truth. No words are exchanged, but just an uneasy feeling in the air. Down the hall we see Hawkins, and Ryder talking. Hawkins tells Ryder that his toughest match ever was against Tyler Reks, and that Reks is easily the most screwed up man he ever got in to the ring with. Ryder blows him off, and says that Reks is a walk in the park. Curt laughs, and tells Ryder that he bets him he can't beat Reks, and wouldn't even last 5 minutes with him in the ring. Ryder ups him one, and says that he'll put his Bon Jovi Box set on the line. Hawkins says he'll do Zach's laundry for a month if he pulls off a win. Ryder says lets go out to the ring, and I'll call Tyler out in front of you.

Tyler Reks is already in the ring, and while Ryder is coming out with Hawkins, Tyler stops the music. This infuriates Ryder whom then doesn't give Tyler the chance to say a word until he tells Tyler that dissin' a man's music is no joke where he is from. Reks could care less, and tells Ryder that he knows what was said about him, and that Ryder won't leave here tonight unless it's in an ambulance. Later in that match Reks would hit that devastating top rope finisher. Anyone who has video please show. Reks has done this move to Hawkins before, and it looked amazing, and painful. Point is, that Tyler should seriously hurt Ryder with that move.

Make it seem legit as possible until Hawkins tries to come in the ring to help his buddy who is seriously hurt. Reks keeps him from coming in to the ring. Making this moment seem very intense. The whole idea from this is to build some sort of feud between Reks/Hawkins. Where the idea is to have Tyler as this sick, and sophisticated man who finds it desperately in his heart to strike fear in to Curt's soul. Hawkins of course would do as much to show how fearful of Tyler he is beginning with his talk about Tyler with Ryder in the first place. Ironically enough this would lead to his best friend, and former tag team partner Ryder becoming a nasty result of Reks's anger. 

Cena comes out to the ring, and says that he knows he has The Miz to worry about, but he is seriously wondering what in the hell happened to R-Truth. John roles some footage of Truth talking some sense to him backstage during his troubles with The Nexus. R-Truth's music hits, and interrupts Cena. The two men exchange words, and finally it ends up being a match. The match goes back, and forth with Cena looking to put an end to R-Truth with the F-U. From the crowd comes a man with sunglasses, unshaven, wearing a black baseball hat, and street clothes. This anonymous person would help Truth out of the F-U, and give Cena the win via DQ. It would later be revealed that the person to help Truth would be Nigel Curtis (Johnny Curtis). 

The final match would be a 3-way dance between Mysterio, The Miz, and Alberto Del Rio. Before this match I would lead the viewer to believe that Riley was going to make his move tonight, and costs Miz the match. Before Alberto Del Rio goes to the ring he is met by Mysterio who tells Alberto that he has a ton of respect for him, and despite their past history RAW is a new start for both men. Del Rio says nothing, and walks away from Mysterio's offer of a handshake. In that match half way through I would have Miz just leave the match, and go to ringside after Riley's unwillingness to do what is apparently planned prior to the match between the two men.

Miz, and Riley go at it outside of the ring leaving Rey/ADR to go at it. I would have ADR go over Rey cleanly somehow, or have Vickie interfere distracting Rey Mysterio in the effort to give ADR a slight advantage while Rey was distracted. Del Rio has to look strong, and I think Del Rio going over in this match does more for him than we could think. Del Rio walks off with Ricardo, and Vickie pretends not admire him? No, not Alberto, but Ricardo? Show ends.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Got a couple friend hitting up the show tonite. I shoulda bought some tickets, oh well. Was hoping to maybe run into at least one wrestler since i work downtown, but no luck.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Kharma to get Vickie tonight.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Truk83, that would be a pretty entertaining show...so it'll never happen.

I wish the Nexus thing would happen though, they really can be dominant and CM Punk needs to be as far away from Nexus as possible.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

Nope. Kharma is getting Vickie tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im more interested to see SD and Tough Enough than Raw atm, we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

What is there to be excited for


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*

seriously who gives a shit? Kharma is boring, same old shit week in week out

shitty divas match involving kelly kelly, it ends, kharma music plays, she comes down with a stupid look on her face, then beats up a diva and leaves kelly kelly alone.

seriously are we supposed to get excited because she left kelly kelly? Do I really give a shit why she is leaving kelly kelly alone? My answer is no. I mean come on, when did anyone really care about kelly fucking kelly anyway? She is just another blonde bimbo with zero wrestling talent, plenty where they came from.

If she did something useful like beat the shit out of michael cole maybe I would be interested. I mean it would make more sense than what she is doing now. Michael cole has been berating the divas for weeks, it would be his bad kharma and his time to pay.

But no she is involved in a stupid shitty thing with kelly kelly. Kharma for me should have shown more aggression more anger beating the shit out of every diva in her way and michael cole in the process but she failed so far. More of the same this week I am guessing with her.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

PWInsider is reporting that some new guys are being called to the main rosters this week, it's in the Elite section, so I can't see who is getting the call, but hopefully we get some good new guys.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Kharma get Kelly Kelly tonight on Raw?*



bboy said:


> seriously who gives a shit? Kharma is boring, same old shit week in week out
> 
> shitty divas match involving kelly kelly, it ends, kharma music plays, she comes down with a stupid look on her face, then beats up a diva and leaves kelly kelly alone.
> 
> ...


So, are you excited for RAW tonight?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Excited for R-Truth and obviously Miz. That's all.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm tired of Raw tbh. Going to bed and will check the results in the morning. BORING.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please don't give Truth a ton of screen time; he's not entertaining in the slightest. Don't know why they're so intent on pushing him all the sudden.

Some shitty Cena/Miz and Lawler/Cole build up I'm sure which will take at least 30min. They need to end these feuds already as they've run their course and have had no development since WM.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw sucks these days, I'm more interested in Smackdown by a country mile seeing how all my favorite guys, except Punk, are on that.



will94 said:


> PWInsider is reporting that some new guys are being called to the main rosters this week, it's in the Elite section, so I can't see who is getting the call, but hopefully we get some good new guys.


Please be Tarver, please be Tarver, please be Tarver...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Signing in for another night of Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler/Cole contract signing tonight. That'll be a blast. :side:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

5 mins


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Lawler/Cole contract signing tonight. That'll be a blast. :side:


Oh, God...

Please let it all end this Sunday. Please for all that is holy...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh God another 20 minute promo between Cole and Lawler, this time in the form of a contract signing fpalm

Seriously, everytime Cole opens his annoying mouth I feel like throwing my remote at my screen. And no Cole marks (I still can't believe some of you even exist) it isn't him doing his job well. This heat isn't just get off my screen cause I hate you heat, it's please go crawl in a fucking hole you moron. A la X-Pac heat. 

Jesus Christ at least Vickie's heat is for fun. I believe people boo Cole cause they're just genuinely sick and tired of him. The smarks, the marks, the casuals are all sick of him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Lawler/Cole contract signing tonight. That'll be a blast. :side:


Both sit down, Cole says something, King says something back. Cole says something that makes King mad, Kings takes decades to go to beat him down, and Swagger makes the save and beats King down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck Cole. Saying it now so I can piss during his segment.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Both sit down, Cole says something, King says something back. Cole says something that makes King mad, Kings takes decades to go to beat him down, and Swagger makes the save and beats King down.


Don't forget the distruction of the table also


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Showtime!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

And from Tough Enough to Raw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Rock's in the intro now huh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Superstars is Ryder


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Let's see how much worse they can make this PPV card.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yay it's Cena...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Superstars is Ryder sign

haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena!:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Felix Anthony Cena 4


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Superstars is Ryder" sign. :lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What a lovely way to kick off the show with this tool..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena, not a good start.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alex riley is sweet.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Getting Cena's crap out of the way, so we can move on to.. yeah, more crap. Hm.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This Alex guy still around.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Preach A-Ri! Haha.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Alex Riley the next WWE champion.
*sarcasm*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Riley be trolling


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

A-Ri

The true reason we all tune in to watch Raw


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Not even Cena gets a reaction anymore.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck riley


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley is right


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Riley is some lulz.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the recent Miz video packages.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Like the character development of Riley recently. It's been one of Raw's few legitimate bright spots in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

some epic music here


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I choose to believe that Riley made this on a Mac backstage as a love letter.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley is so overrated around here, it borders on outright fellatio.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Riley condensed Cena's promo AND did it better than him :side:


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE showing off its promo skills


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Epic promo music is epic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Turns to RAW > See's Alex Riley > Turns off RAW.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe this is a mute complaint, but (even as a white male) I really hate watching feuds between generic looking white guys. Cena/Miz/A-Ry is such a bland mix for me.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sad cena.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

rcc said:


> Not even Cena gets a reaction anymore.


To be fair, though, it's San Antonio--_nobody_ gets a reaction unless they're named Shawn Michaels.

It's seriously hilarious how Austin, TX is one of the best crowds in the country and San Antonio just down the road is always one of the most "polite" and quiet.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> WWE showing off its promo skills


Is the only thing that has gotten better over the years


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did Miz steal one of Vince's suits?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why the fuck is Alex Riley still on Raw???


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Riley would love to play, and make Miz come.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic Spur ownage.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

A-RY still appearing on Raw eh!?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs got a cold case of Z-BO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice line from Alex.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

gay miz


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

cheap sports heat.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Miz is going to win


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

BURN!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The old reliable sports insult.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Is the only thing that has gotten better over the years


Seen any Morrison/Truth promo's lately?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Riley wins right now.....

See people he is better than the miz and more talented.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Alex Riley is the most talented one in the ring........FTW


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Riley workin that mic like an old pro I'm impressed.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

That Spurs comment really hit home with them, haha.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz is gangsta.

Love the tie clip.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHY IS ALEX RILEY STILL ON RAW?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Why is the ring no longer RED? :/


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheap heat still works, folks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Screams for Jonas Brothers.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I love Alex Riley and The Miz.. Hes doing great.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Cena is sooo lame


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoying this promo very much.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This promo is excruciating. Fuck you Cena! YOU ARE THE WORST OF ALL TIME.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Seen any Morrison/Truth promo's lately?


I was talking about the promo videos


Cena really? come on shut the fuck up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena is URGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

failed humor as usual.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena's writers need to be fired. It's really embarrassing.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Miz reaction = correct reaction


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

CENA SO FUNNEH HE MEK DEM KIDS LAFF.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's not PG!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

A) Why does Miz need a manager? He's fine on the mic.
B) Why is said manager still on Raw when he was drafted to SD! and everyone else has moved?
C) Miz really should get away from using Jericho's 2007 gimmick


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, real good insults from Cena here. Jonas brothers, my little pony and testicles, superb material.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW Cena is really killing it on the mic.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two weeks in a row with pro-Cena crowds. Not bad.

"The Miz would never say 'I'm the Miz and I have testicles.'" Lolololololol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Random girl keeps screaming like she's getting raped.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE SAID TESTICLES! OH NO!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cena better respect the Miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If Rock said those same exact lines you'd all love it.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nobody cares about the Jonas Brothers anymore


Brush up on your Teen Idols Cena, Jeez!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Oh shit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This is a hair above Jerry Lawler´s hair promo. Does Cena write these jokes himself? I hope not.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Why is the ring no longer RED? :/


Supershow. Taping Smackdown tonight. (is my guess)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> Nobody cares about the Jonas Brothers anymore
> 
> 
> Brush up on your Teen Idols Cena, Jeez!


He just needs to look in a mirror


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DUCT TAPE IS GOING THE DISTANT!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame line writing there.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

ON MY IPAD


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Strike said:


> If Rock said those same exact lines you'd all love it.


Delivery is a big thing. It's the reason why Miz puts me to sleep every time.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is Cena still 10 years old?

Jonas brothers jokes? Really?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, they are going to ride this GM thing until the crowd boos it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Raw promos are formulaic in the extreme. You can literally set your watch to the anonymous GM chiming in. Always right at 10:00 after the hour.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

I watch Raw for Cole, Riley, Punk and Truth


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the fuck tard.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz just wants to go the distance with Apollo, no ones ever gone the distance with him before.
Oops, I mean Cena. Haha. Too much Rocky lately.
THERE IS NO TOMORROW, Miz!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So Cena and Riley have said "I quit" so far.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Here comes the fucking "WHAT" chants.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Am I just getting paranoid or does it seem like Miz is avoiding saying the words I quit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show, I suppose...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I'm calling it right now. They are going to pull a Rumble 99 and run that "I quit" line Cena just made over the PA system and steal the title from him on Sunday.*


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Strike said:


> If Rock said those same exact lines you'd all love it.


haha this is very true

still not very impressive from Cena though


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz with no lines this week?

AWWWWSO-

Dammit.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So let me get this straight, WWE are telling me before the PPV that Miz is a pussy and won't be a challenge for Cena. Why would anyone buy OTL?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> Here comes the fucking "WHAT" chants.


Seriously, it's reeeeeeeeeeeally old.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wait, what?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, Miz is an ugly bastard! Extreme closeups are not his friend!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth vs. Cena LUMBERJACK MATCH.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mason Ryan?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

big show maybe


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Must be Del Rio, unfortunatly


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Spoiler: Cena overcomes the odds again!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Miz needs to stop doing that retard face. It´s as bad as Cena´s lines.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Vs. Big Show and Great Khali in a handicapped body slam match. No DQ. There I just did your job for you Miz.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha at Riley bouncing up and down like a little girl when The Miz says awesome


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you see the look on Miz's face!? I've seen Sting make that same face!

STING VS CENA TONIGHT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually a very decent promo. Shockingly. Riley brought that shit.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Cena vs Truth in a who's the blackest match


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Seriously, it's reeeeeeeeeeeally old.


Not to the 15,000+ apparently.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hm. I thought I was just really tired last week, but I'm getting the exact same feeling from this week's Raw. The whole construction of the show is just obnoxious recently. Cena's promos, Cole/Lawler, the GM, the spectacular lack of a midcard.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Riley shine in that promo


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely amazing opening promo. Hopefully they don't follow it up with a womens match because they're on a roll right now as far as I'm concerned. Riley really shone and looked like a real star for the first time in my eyes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God, Miz is an ugly bastard! Extreme closeups are not his friend!


TNA fans have the same problem with Angelina Love. We need a contest to picks whos worse


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena will just shake it off like he shook off JeriShow in the lead-up to HIAC 2009 vs. Orton.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

SO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE RING COLOR OF RED??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

A Raw opening segment that took less than 15 mins? When was the last time we had one of those?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Miz will probably make him face Riley again in a first to do an AA match

It probably should be Khali if they are trying to re-invent him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This was actually a pretty good promo. Riley got a chance to shine surprisingly, Cena's material wasn't devastatingly bad, and Miz just got one tired line. Plus it was all short so perhaps we'll see some extra stuff tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with those who say Riley did shine there. I'm more interested in seeing the fallout to OTL with Miz/Riley than the blowoff to Miz/Cena _at_ OVL.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Some people consider saying "You have no balls and listen to the Jonas brothers" a good promo. I know he had a third line, but I have already forgotten it.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

go away kofi


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Urgh, fuck off Kofi.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Hm. I thought I was just really tired last week, but I'm getting the exact same feeling from this week's Raw. The whole construction of the show is just obnoxious recently. Cena's promos, Cole/Lawler, the GM, the spectacular lack of a midcard.


Yea they're really beating a dead horse with the Cole. His character needs a shake up. Cena/Miz is not bad but its just so stale now. So with no mid-card, a stale top feud and a constantly obnoxious announcer its just a bit of a headache. Not terrible, just boring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kofi looks like a watermelon bubble gum


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> SO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE RING COLOR OF RED??


You mean the ropes? They've been white for a while now.


OTUNGA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> SO WHAT HAPPENED TO THE RING COLOR OF RED??


Do you mean the ropes? Cause they've been white for like a year now.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Oooooh nice opening match card


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes.....Punk is here


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

this has potential!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh my goodness a PUNK MATCH !!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK 4 DA WIN.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk to job to Kingston.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Punk and the new Nexus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait........Punk in an actual match?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

IamNexus said:


> Miz will probably make him face Riley again in a first to do an AA match
> 
> It probably should be Khali if they are trying to re-invent him.


Khali's on SD.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

When did he stop in Jamaica in that story?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This should be pretty damn good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Knew Riley had it in him.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Here we go - it's the bttle of the bean-pole thin guys!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS PUNK IN THE FUCKING MIDCARD!

FUCK


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome promo, no pun intended. Cena finally brought it and wasn't cheesy.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

punk is gonna lose. You watch


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was a pretty weak double chokeslam.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kofi will lose, Alex Riley just punched him when they met passing in the hallway.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Has Pun signed a new contract yet?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Little Punk Chants


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Should be a GREAT match!


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice to hear/see some CM Punk fans in Texas


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk loses match. Internet riots into a coma


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

virus21 said:


> TNA fans have the same problem with Angelina Love. We need a contest to picks whos worse


At least Angelina has boobs to look at!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk needs gold.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jesus what kind of hair gel does punk use these days, that shit is cement!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cm Punk and the Old New Nexus.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow thanks guys, i just noticed the RING ROPES were white for a while lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cm sucks


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> jesus what kind of hair gel does punk use these days, that shit is cement!


IWC semen.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets go CM Punk


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> At least Angelina has boobs to look at!


I've always thought of Angelina as the female DDP thanks in all parts to the skin. Both of them look like they've been hangin' and bangin' at the beach since the day they were born.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> IWC semen.


WHAT A RIOT~


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Vince is obviously feeding Cole lines still... What he just said was ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

mcgillicutty has a microphone, 5* promo coming up


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this crowd SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Punk may have had too much fun at the Bulls game last night!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did I just see a microphone in the hands of Perfect's kid? Dangerous weapon in his hands.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Real-life good friends going at it. 

That ref squad at ringside is pretty funny.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Do the Faithbreaker!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Punk wins. Internet ejaculates all over itself.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the people wearing ref shirts.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Wait a minute.... CM PUNK WON?!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

roll up trunks


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to destroy the integrity of the US Title -_-


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> IWC semen.


:lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Punk gaining his momentum back.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness, somehow I forgot about R-TROOF The ZooKeepah!!! I'm ready to see him, and get some nice laughs in!

Wow, Punk won a match..........finally. First time in like 2 months!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The world is ending May 21st Punk just won


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk wins = good.
US Champ loses clean = bad.
McGillicutty has a mic = WORST


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DO MINE EYES DECIEVE ME!????!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> At least Angelina has boobs to look at!


If you arn't distracted by her visible rib cage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

About time punk wins a match, next step win a ppv match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM Punk actually WINNING a match.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> IWC semen.


brilliant!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Punks hair makes him look like a Kryptonian villain, but I like it!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk for US Champion


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait. Isn't Kofi the United States champion?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank god Punk won a match and went over


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

HELL YEAH, CM PUNK IS BACK KIDS


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

ryan-punk for tag team titles.. come on


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk wins. Now go lick his boots, McGillicutty.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NyQuil said:


> Punk wins. Internet ejaculates all over itself.


At what point is it a good idea to post things like this? Because it's just so witty and original, right?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Where the fuck is R-Truth? Too long without a promo for him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god. Punk has lady hips.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sexy otunga


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

OMFG THEY BURYING PUNK!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nexus is just a hair above SES it legitimacy right now. Hope they get a Sheamus like renewal.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why is Vickie with Miz and A-Ri???


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ziggler is in witness protection. He looks like 2/3 of the roster.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What an odd place to stand


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Evan Bourne got fat, oh wait its just Dolph


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Nexus' birthday is coming up soon, too bad only one member can celebrate it.

And crap! I keep forgetting that's Ziggler now. Haha. So freaking generic.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nation of Domination!?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So they're sticking with Nexus. Dammit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

R-TROOF WITHDRAWL SYMPTOMS OVER HERE. I'M SEEING LIL' JIMMY.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

OMFG LEAVE THE STUPID LAWLER/COLE FUED OUT FOR ONE WEEK!!!

STUPID CONTRACT PROMO :cussin:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

not daulph and cena please no


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Corre is better than the New Nexus


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please God let this Cole/King feud end already. This thing hit the bottom of the cliff loooong ago.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

For a couple of seconds, I thought that was Evan Bourne with Vickie


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh dear god a Cole contract signing


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Raging at watching Christian lose again lolz


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

WHY IS THERE GOING TO BE MORE COLE/KING SEGMENTS!?



I'm so completely sick of this "feud"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is a heel, why would he challenge cole to another match? Fucking end this angle


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dolph just looks like Vickie's personal assistant now. I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

so fucking sick of seeing this promo of christian losing the belt just so he can lose it to cena jr on sunday, orton is slowly slowly losing my interest in him.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Why are they promoting the contract signing? They have beaten this horse into undeath at this point, no one wants to see this


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Agree, Im sick of it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We need Kharma to finally come and get Cole at OTL. Kill the feud and Kill Cole.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This Raw has been great so far, before a reminder as to why it's going to be awful.

Also, the Nexus take out Cena in the I Quit match, calling it.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, guys. What's going on?

wk


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A contract signing between Cole and Lawler??? Could they use that segment for something better????


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Ziggler

I'm just waiting for the change in entrance music


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Jerry Lawler is a heel, why would he challenge cole to another match? Fucking end this angle


:argh:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk is carrying the worst faction on his back since Regal's Ruthless Roundtable.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Nation of Domination!?


Clarence Mason is the boss Crossin' Ts and dottin' Is
He tells the truth
The whole truth
He never tells a lie


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

If Kharma comes out and destroys Cole i think it could end racism.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

What a dire Raw so far....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Clarence Mason is the boss Crossin' Ts and dottin' Is
> He tells the truth
> The whole truth
> He never tells a lie


Don't diss the man or we'll bum rush ya motha!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great show so far gw wwe


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They should have Riley go over someone like Bourne. I'd mark


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

bluestar said:


> If Kharma comes out and destroys Cole i think it could end racism.


Win.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This Lawler/Cole stuff has gone on for 3/4 months.

Fucking hell, Vince....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Jerry Lawler is a heel, why would he challenge cole to another match? Fucking end this angle


Your comment would have been true several years ago, but it is very much false right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why all the hate on Ziggler for the look. Does he have to have Tats and long hair or something. He is still great in the ring.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Please end this stable ASAP.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tna commercial on USA while raw is airing?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KHARMA


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel like this first hour of Raw is Clash of Champions with the wrestling content commpared to the last couple of weeks' first hours.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, you ready to blow? Well I'm a mushroom-cloud-laying motherfucker, motherfucker! Everytime my fingers touch brain I'm Superfly TNT, I'm the Guns of the Navarone. In fact, what the fuck am I doing in the back? You're the motherfucker who should be on brain detail! We're fucking switching, I'm washing the windows and you're picking up this n*gger's skull.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh......it's time for that fat bitch again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kharma recap. So Divas match next?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly looks nice.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

boner alert


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

More Kelly Kelly please................


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelly Kelly so god damn cute.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Time for another game of "Who's Kharma gonna crush?!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't like that they're starting with this magical element to Kharma. Does she really need a hypnotic superpower? Can't she just, you know, destroy bitches?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm a divas match, i wonder who will interrupt this match? Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Obvious Kong interference..PLEASE make it at least a little different from the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Time for another boring Kharma interruption.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

diva wrestling zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Match of the night.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Speaking of Kharma how long til she appears? I give it 4 minutes including entrances.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Why all the hate on Ziggler for the look. Does he have to have Tats and long hair or something. He is still great in the ring.


Cause he looks bland as hell right now.

Buzz-cut
Black trunks
No personality.

Apparently that equals "main event superstar" these days.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

It was a great show up until this point.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ these two.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Well we know how this is going to end...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

bela killing, but i would prefer kelly kelli beatdown


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets go Bella twins


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LISTEN TO THE OVATION FOR YOUR DIVA'S CHAMPION!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> More Kelly Kelly please................


More Kelly, less Bellas


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I guess at an 81 second match.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone reckon Kharma will interfere?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole to interrupt Divas match, Kong to squash him? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-------


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bella whores about to get fucked up.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break (till kharma shows up)


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if Kharma is going to come out


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No pop for a Kelly Kelly after she ran away like a coward last week. LOL.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock just uploaded this onnto his Facebook/Twitter:



The Rock said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> "Just caught John Cena walking down the street."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"She is the jelly to my peanut butter!"

fpalm fpalm GET HIM THE FUCK OFF COMMENTARY *PLEASE*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get to the Kharma killing already?


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

ref totally just touched kellys boob


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> More Kelly, less Bellas


Less of either, more Beth, Layla and Gail


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Why all the hate on Ziggler for the look. Does he have to have Tats and long hair or something. He is still great in the ring.


No, his look before was just find, made him stand out much more. 
Now he looks like a leader of a group named "Generic". It's terrible.


Randy's going to the papers tomorrow!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Kelly Kelly...hottest...diva...ever....period


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice spank Kelly Kelly


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Bella twins are better heel


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

No Lawler,Ignorance is not spelled Y O U .
-.-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Shut up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Ref (I know his name's Justin King) is the only reason this is watchable


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

5 4 3 2 1...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Impressive offense" by Kelly? More like her opponent holding her legs while she swings in mid air.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

these two are so terrible in the ring. like watching 7 year olds.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

"You know how you spell ignorant? Y-O-U."

Corny...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

these chix are doing their best to put me to sleep


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was retarded


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "She is the jelly to my peanut butter!"
> 
> fpalm fpalm GET HIM THE FUCK OFF COMMENTARY *PLEASE*


Surely to God your talking about Cole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The first couple of Kharma attacks were cool. WWE realized they worked and, in typical WWE fashion, decided to ride the horse until it became tired. They will likely continue until the horse dies...and continue to ride anyway despite the lack of forward progress and horrible smell.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Annnd Kharma in 3...2...1...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice x factor


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Ooooh a swift kick to the womb there. Painful.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG NOONE EXPECTED THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly's best feature is dat ass. KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNGGGGG!.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

lol @ "you have no life....none...you're sitting around in your living-room reading Bella twin tweets"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they just stand there. :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Time for Kong/Kharma to kick more A***and take names!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Big POP!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I always think it's the Boogeyman.

Awesome riff.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kill A Bella Tonight


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Can Kharma actually do something different tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shit's goin' down.....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kharma is going to kill you.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

LOL ref dived out as soon as Kharma's music hit


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Justin King with the baseball slide out of the ring! He's not havin' any of that! :lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

That ref darted! :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Khama. SNORE.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

That Kelly vs. whichever Bella match felt like it lasted forever. Awful.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting stale tbh.

Would like to see the bellas hit the bitch with some conchairtos.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Sexy Kharma baby


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I came back from gettin' food just in time to see what I think was meant to be a pinfall.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

O Shit there's actually going to be a fight.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG its Kharma!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kharma who didnt see that comming


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice poppage for kharma


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at the designated divas ref getting the hell out of there when the music hit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow she got a great pop


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I like how Kelly knows to get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kharma's attire is badass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck did Kong's makeup this week? Alicia Fox's sister?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I think she will eat one of the twins. Just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Surely to God your talking about Cole.


Cole is amazing compared to Lawler. But sure, as long as Lawler goes with him, Get them both out.


#KharmaKillinBitches


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

When the hell are we going to get an R-Truth and Kharma romance??


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kharma wants to RAEP Kelly Kelly.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Kelly has been in the company for how long and is still the worst in ring worker they have.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i want the awesome bomb


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't get the kelly kelly hype...she's a stick..a cute stick..but a stick.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

just get to beth phoenix already


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Bella whores about to get fucked up.


One of em just got spiked on her fucking dome.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

jeez............whenever karma does that move i feel like she's going to kill somebody.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait...the Bellas RAN last week, but tried to attack Kharma this week? Wut?

Yes, Cole. This IS stupid.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kharma is going to turn into the Mickie James to Kelly's Trish Stratus.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

which one of the bellas is the champion?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kelly's eyes....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful Kharama interference


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Get her Kharma


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KISS HER.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Make out?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

That was a sick implant on that Bella.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I'm in love!


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> which one of the bellas is the champion?


Brie


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, whatever happened to Natalya and Beth Phoenix? 
Natalya hasn't been on forever.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So basically in Kharma's eyes Kelly isn't worth destroying?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Alright then


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess that was a love tap or............


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> which one of the bellas is the champion?


At the end of the day...does it matter?


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I'm calling it, lesbian relationship between Kharma and Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kelly not selling that flick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Not yet Kelly, oh no, not yet......


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kongs gonna come carry kelly kelly off one day just like king kong =x


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am lost on the Kelly Kelly and Kharma angle.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm really interested to see where they're going with the Kharma/Kelly thing.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The first couple of Kharma attacks were cool. WWE realized they worked and, in typical WWE fashion, decided to ride the horse until it became tired. They will likely continue until the horse dies...and continue to ride anyway despite the lack of forward progress and horrible smell.


Agree, it's way to predictable at the moment. They need to spice it up a little. The ending was a nice little touch.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Kharma wants to RAEP Kelly Kelly.


Kharma vs K2 Dildo on a Pole match.

BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, whatever happened to Natalya and Beth Phoenix?
> Natalya hasn't been on forever.


cause she's on sd


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i think kharma only attacks the champions or former champions. if they ever have kelly kelli beat kharma im done with the WWE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cole, that sounded reeealy gay.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

has Kharma just fingered Kelly Kelly? <faints>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, whatever happened to Natalya and Beth Phoenix?
> Natalya hasn't been on forever.


Banished to Superstars


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Kelly's eyes....


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Even Kharma can't hurt cute Kelly Kelly.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

"I can tell you for a fact, Miz is very persuasive"

ORLY Cole? lol


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it me, or did that cutout look like Chris Jericho?

Only saw it for a split second mind


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone think Jericho will return tonight?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought we were going to get to most bitter sweet lesbian action then.
Kelly Kelly making out with a girl  with Kharma


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kharma: I'm not gonna kill you...I'MA RAPE YA BITCH :side:

lol at her plucking Kelly


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Is Kharma bisexual? Is she being nice? Is she gonna eat Kelly Kelly? We will see!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thor Odinsson said:


> I'm calling it, lesbian relationship between Kharma and Kelly Kelly


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah just attack the biggest woman on the roster even when she has no interest in you.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cole just said "I can say, the Miz is VERRRRRY Persuasive" lmao

On a sidenote, anyone think that Miz might bring out Batista? Would be a HUGE shocker.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The only thing about Kharma's promo that didn't suck was the black ref running away in a split second.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

JERICHO! JERICHO! JERICHO!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL. The ref sure did slide out of the ring quick when Kharmas music hit.

Bella down, Bella down! One more to go...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kharma's just giving KK time to botch herself into an injury. Kharma's _lazy_. That's the storyline.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy shit it's STING! There were scorpions in the question mark.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, whatever happened to Natalya and Beth Phoenix?
> Natalya hasn't been on forever.


Beth was moved to RAW and Natalya was moved to SD, neither has been seen since the divas segment at Extreme Rules.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hydronators said:


> Brie


Ok

Next question

Which one is brie? lol


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Cena vs Batista

Book it Miz.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Last week Riley says a gay comment about Miz. This week is Cole....


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone think Jericho will return tonight?


I hope so


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lesbian relationship?

Next week, Kelly Kelly eats that pie.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

That cutout looked like DJ Gabriel. It's just a generic cutout, though I'm wondering who the opponent will be.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone think Batista might be returning tonight against Cena?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Well she is supposed to take out all the barbie dolls and kelly's real name is Barbie, guess she is saving her for last lol .


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

FootieGamer said:


> Cena vs Batista
> 
> Book it Miz.


This is my guess. In a rematch "I quit" match. That would be tits, but doubtful.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Ok
> 
> Next question
> 
> Which one is brie? lol


Lol shes the one thats keeps the title until Kharma can be bothered to take it off her...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Silly commercial. Hot girls do not work at Taco Bell.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

It wont be BATISTA or JERICHO that is fucking for sure


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Anyone think Batista might be returning tonight against Cena?


I'd mark.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Everything about Raw has been going on for months now..
Cole/Lawler feud
Miz with Riley/Cena feud
Nexus 
Punk doing the whole "i will show you leadership" thing
Can now add Kharma to that list.

I really hope next weeks RAW is a new era with an end to these feud/angles as it is just so predictable and stale...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to the papers!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Is it me, or did that cutout look like Chris Jericho?
> 
> Only saw it for a split second mind


It does but no. No way.

No way are Batista or Jericho returning on the Raw BEFORE a PPV. Would make absolutely no sense.

They'll be returning soon, but zero chance that it's tonight.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Orton just might go to the papers...


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Not this movie


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Randy Orton's going to the papers!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TO THE PAPERRRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh. This is why the Cena/Miz segment was short. To plug the meaningless movie....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Who looked anything like Randy Orton in 1965? :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CUE THE PAPERS!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*insert something about the getting of papers comment here*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that film looks worse than the chaparone


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow im so sick of these generic "feel good" movies that wwe keep shoving down our throats...

Orton = FAIL


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe Kelly can't take the implant buster. I only say that because the whole point of Karma is to beat down on all the barbie WWE divas and Kelly is the exact representation of barbie, hell her real name is Barbara.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Did I just hear the words "uplifting and heartwarming" on WWE TV?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I would bully Chase.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Screw a Kelly Kelly and Kharma lesbian relationship

I wanna see Crackhead R-Truth with a sassy, abusive Kharma as his girlfriend


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And now for something we all care about. Kids kissing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh My God he has another line in the movie!

I'm taking that to the papers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ill go to the papers if I have to


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hydronators said:


> Wow im so sick of these generic "feel good" movies that wwe keep shoving down our throats...
> 
> Orton = FAIL


Generic "feel good" movies > generic mediocre action movies.

Can't fault them for putting out something positive.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Here comes super Mysterio.... -_-


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WE WANT THE TRUTH!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Jordo said:


> that film looks worse than the chaparone


It's surprisingly got half decent reviews..


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Screw a Kelly Kelly and Kharma lesbian relationship
> 
> I wanna see Crackhead R-Truth with a sassy, abusive Kharma as his girlfriend


:lmao @ the thought of that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope Truth gets Mic time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show needs R-Truth.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If Del Rio or Truth arent in this segment they'll be who faces Cena I'm sure.

Miz should book Cena in a first blood match so the match will never end.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

They covered up sleeves for the movie


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAHHHHH TIIIIIIMMMMME!!!!!!!!!

Angry black man!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SPEAK AMERICAN, REY


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Who looked anything like Randy Orton in 1965? :lmao


The strongmen in the circus freak shows, that's who!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone else notice how Alex Riley is one of the top trending topics every week when RAW comes on?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Just noticed Mysterio sold the Wassup (Truths finisher) alot better than JoMo did on numerous occasions...


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> It does but no. No way.
> 
> No way are Batista or Jericho returning on the Raw BEFORE a PPV. Would make absolutely no sense.
> 
> They'll be returning soon, but zero chance that it's tonight.


Zero?...of all superstars returns to b at zero chance, the rocks return before the elimination chamber would b it...but after that, any return is possible imo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> If Del Rio or Truth arent in this segment they'll be who faces Cena I'm sure.
> 
> *Miz should book Cena in a first blood match so the match will never end*.


i laughed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm one of many angry Blackmen.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Troof ain't GOT no fwiends anymore! 
He's an angry black man on the loose!

Don't get mad cause you got got last week Rey! :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Crazy....errr i mean angry black man time


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stealing catchphrases. Clever.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Does Troof have heel music yet?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ray ray calling zoookeppper out lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mysterio to job to Truth????


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyone should shut up when the angry black man!! is tawkin.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY?????????


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pointless break ftl


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow WWE, is this really worth 2 segments???


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Rey invites Truth to the ring....and we cut to commercial.

FACK!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I hope we get to hear R-Truth music this time


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> Does Troof have heel music yet?


Evidently not.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Adverts already?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does everyone want to use "Woman" in their promos now?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't believe I just laughed at that vampire commercial.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Most useless ad break EVAHHH.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena vs Rey in a kennel from hell match. Book it Miz!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Does everyone want to use "Woman" in their promos now?


Seriously, is it 2005 again?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Austin at Raw on the 13th, can't wait to be there!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder what the wrestlers do when there's a commercial break mid-promo.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. That was a terrible commerical.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I got laid today guys.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

The writers are still translating Truth's promo to Ebonics.....hence the commercial break.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope Ricardo dropkicks someone again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ADR!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR, motherbitches!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey delrios here hahahaha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly want Troof not ADR. That's a real statement.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Booooo! Not this guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO That sexy, sexy man.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, i wanted to see truth


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

who said that batista is returning soon to wwe? i know jericho said he will but batista?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey just standing there in the ring for 2 min. doing nothing.

And we get the great Richardo and ADR instead of the angry black man.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ay, caramba.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Truth needs to fuck off, I preferred him as face when he actually didn't take up 20 minutes of air time each epsiode.

Edit: NVM it's just as bad. fpalm


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Its ADR....Fuck.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Triple threat son


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

So did Rey just stand around in the ring like an idiot during the break?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR=RAW


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ADR V Mysterio #9001


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok the beef is between Rey and Truth and ADR just shows up out of nowhere? Don't get me wrong ADR is the man, but this is TNA quality writing here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

albertooooooooooooooooooooooooo delllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll rioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did I hear that right?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCK YEAH RICARDO RODRIGUEZ



Oh...Del Rio's here too. Cool.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody in the crowd with a Colt Cabana t-shirt > this guy.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Some boos. Nice.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I have so many jokes about "Mexican Aristocrat" but I'll save them for now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo > Truth > ADR


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was really hoping for Truth. We have already seen this feud already.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the fox said:


> who said that batista is returning soon to wwe? i know jericho said he will but batista?


His Strikeforce deal went dead after UFC bought them out, so there been rumors about him coming back.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

But but, TRUTH > RICARDO > DEL RIO


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

The worst RR winner since Jim Duggan right there ladies and gents.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok the beef is between Rey and Truth and ADR just shows up out of nowhere? Don't get me wrong ADR is the man, but this is TNA quality writing here.


Well he did lose a match to Rey last week. Probably just bridging for a Truth interference.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, this crowd is easy heat


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DEL RIO! DEL RIO!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo needs to get his ass in there and dropkick Mysterio.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rey got beat off?

:side:


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I got laid today guys.


After it was over did you jump up and chant "That Was Awesome!! clap clap clapclapclap?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Del Rio finally getting some heat lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No Spanish talk allowed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They should have a match in front of a Taco Bell Sunday


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone tell these two that this isn't a Taco Bell...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm glad they're continuing the ADR/Mysterio feud. It dropped off to suddenly last year.

AND THANK YOU ADR!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> After it was over did you jump up and chant "That Was Awesome!! clap clap clapclapclap?


I went to the papers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ricardo Rodriguez dropkick please.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

The fuck is this Mexican reunion.. Get this off my fuckin tv


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rey, you're not American. But cool.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

English please.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

fucking en espanol


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Ok where do i sign up for English subtitles?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Del Rio finally getting some heat lol


And only because he's insulting a primarily Spanish speaking crowd in Spanish lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BAXTER YOU KNOW I DON'T SPEAK SPANISH!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What is this? CMLL?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The fuck is this? Dora the Explorer?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone else suddenly get the urge for taco bell?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did I accidentally switch to Telemundo? Where's Don Fransicso???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't these guys go longer then one word without speaking Spanish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey can we speak English in this promo please, thanks.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Guys, I'm chicano too. Do you hate me too now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DA LE LA CHINGA


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Rey cant handle ADR


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I barely passed spanish so I have no idea what they said a few times


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*starts "What?" chant*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This Raw has been very, very good thus far.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I want a Ricardo hurricanrana.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Did the ref just magically pop up out of nowhere?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad this lead to an actual match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Rey, you're not American. But cool.


He is an American, he was born and raised in California.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DEL RIO runs fucking Raw...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao first commercial is taco bell


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tonight is commercial night


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Commercial

Rey comes out

Commercial

Del Rio comes out. Match starts.

Commercial


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Rey, you're not American. But cool.


He is American.....


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Rey, you're not American. But cool.


I thought he was born in Cali?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

"hey Alberto,sabes que?.....ya estuvo"LOL Rey sounded like a little kid getting bullied and is verbally fighting back!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao a Taco Bell commercial during a Rey/ADR match


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

PUR VEZ VORE! POUR VEZ VOUR!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck off ads, christ.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

im loving this raw adr is the man


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Truth must be just lightin' up. We'll see him later when he's good and high.


:lmao :lmao :lmao the first commercial is Taco Bell *subliminal messaging FTW*


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wish we had tacobell in the UK


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

pointless break


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ay unos pendejos aqui esta noche


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Sooooo they need to make OTL PPV matches tonight and they stick commercials on every 3 minutes? fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Liniert said:


> Wish we had tacobell in the UK


You can have them.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I went to the papers.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

We got a taco bell commercial, lets see if we will get a home depot commercial


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> Commercial
> 
> Rey comes out
> 
> ...


Its irritating!

We have to sit through another 15 minute lawler/cole promo but whenever a match starts reasonably well they cut to a ad.. It'll come back for the finish, then we'll be back to the snorefest!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There seriously never used to be this many SD promos on RAW until Christian lost the title. Pisses me off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Last time I had Taco Bell my fucking tacos were cold.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Commercial already? FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the front row crowd with the TWOOOOOOOOOOOo.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm going to go to Mexico and speak Emglish everywhere I go and refuse to learn Spanish and then get mad when people tell me I should learn Spanish because I am in Mexico.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't really remember, has R-Truth been given new music yet? Has he even come out to music since going heel?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ the refs


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Wish we had tacobell in the UK


Wish I had an In and Out on the East Coast. I hear good things.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Someone should tell the front row the "2!" thing stopped being funny two years ago.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Lovin the guys in the front with the ref shirts on.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What the..we're still in the first hour and we're already into our 3rd match!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

nate_h said:


> What the..we're still in the first hour and we're already into our 3rd match!!


Its like RAW has turned into a wrestling show!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Raw: far better on mute. This has been empirically decided.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now WWE edited ref shirts in these guys? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> I can't really remember, has R-Truth been given new music yet? Has he even come out to music since going heel?


Nope not yet...

Hes probably making his own theme song instead of a generic rock song

Im ok to wait


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you referee crowd for making this entertaining


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> You can have them.


This.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> I thought he was born in Cali?


Yet he has "MEXICAN" tatted over his chest and speaks spanish whenever he can.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL at the pack of fake refs at ringside going TWWWWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR is the best


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Jerry Lawler sucks as a face announcer.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I can't really remember, has R-Truth been given new music yet? Has he even come out to music since going heel?


Last week he came out to nothing. I think he just went, AND DAZ, DA TROOF. And then he just walked out to nothing lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

please no 619


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Your destiny is to one day...shut up."

Either Lawler gets removed or I'm muting my TV. fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

John Locke said:


> Jerry Lawler sucks as a face announcer.


You just notice that?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

King is being extra lame so far. All he's done to counter Cole is say "shut up".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh dear. Truth. Making a scene.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

POLICIA


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Call the Policia.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SUMBODY CALL DA PO LICIA!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoying this match while listening to my ipod as the commentary is shit.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Da fuck?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


CALL THE POLICIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE A THIEF Y'ALL


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Call the cops!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Someone should tell the front row the "2!" thing stopped being funny two years ago.


Looks like your the only one here pal. Too bad.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love Truth.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

HE A DIEF YO


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

hahahaha R-Truth is a hilarious mufucka


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is he doing???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
"stop the presser"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao love the shit talking between Rey and Alberto while fighting.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ron 'THE TRUTH' KILLINGS


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

LMFAO!!! TRUFF!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

He a thief yo!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

CALL THE COPS!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

could it be batista cena faces tonight?? it was almost 1 year ago since he left


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*CALL THE POLICE,YALLLLL*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL TRUTH!!!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

R-TRUTH. CALL THE POLICE YO!! HE'S A THIEF!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO. Fuck you guys, R-Truth is awesome right now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CRACKY TALES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Zookeepah


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*HE A THEIF, YA'LL!!!*

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Quick Punk, alert the authorities! He's got your diet soda as well!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FUCKING TROOOF! A+++++++++++++++++

CALL DA COPS. GO TO THE PAPERS! CALL DA POLICEE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh no look at zookeper yo!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CALL DA POLICIA :lmao :lmao Here we gooooo


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

R Truth :lmao Somebody call the cops. He is a thief. :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God...I didn't think someone could have so much trouble speaking in ebonics as much as R-Truth does.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WHERE HE AT? WHERE HE AT? DEA HE GO, DEA HE GO!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I love those guys wearing ref shirts shouting "2!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

O LAWDS YA'LL! CALL DA POLICE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, the first time ever Truth has told someone to call the cops.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is a BOSS


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> could it be batista cena faces tonight?? it was almost 1 year ago since he left


ha.. was just thinking, or hoping, that's who it was


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> I love those guys wearing ref shirts shouting "2!"


I'm glad i'm not the only one who noticed the epic line of Refs in the front row


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao :lmao The crowd trying desperately to point out the danger to Rey.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR is G.O.A.T


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I want a longer truth promo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit look at the angry black man beatin up the lil mexican


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth is on that crack, y'all.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Couldn't Ricardo dropkick Rey instead?

Oh my fucking God, Josh just said "could care less". fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GET ON UP. GET ON UP. LOL.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh no its zookeeper


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TROOF is making a citizen's arrest!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn. At least we only have to deal with him for 5 minutes


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How many fucking people are gonna use PayDirt as a finisher in the WWE???


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Cue the "What" chants...


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Ah, the WHAT?! chants.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

What?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The fucking "What" chants again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NO ONE CHALLENGES DA TROOF!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zookeeper rocking some XIXs. Why do I know that?


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

Im trying to give truth the benefit of the doubt as so many of you on here are buzzing about him, but i really don't get it.

absolutely no reaction for truth in his promo or in this attack


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YOU GOIN GET GOT! 

LMAO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, shut the fuck up with that ''WHAT?'' shit. Annoying cunts.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> TROOF is making a citizen's arrest!


whaT you drinking tonight?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

U gonna get got.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang Troof! You can't be complete gangsta with some 1992 looking high tops, purple yellow and orange. Hahaha.

Troof doesn't take challenges he makes 'em! 
YOU GOIN' GET GOT!!!
That's his f'n catchphrase now! GENIUS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth should rob him.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

U gonna get got (R-Truth voice)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GON GET GOT!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R-Truth, spin me more of your Cracky Tales!!!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

YOU GONNA GET GOT. Reminds me of the Ollie Williams dude on Family Guy, lmao.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*YOU GONNA GET GOTTTT*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GET GOT REY!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Truth reminds me a lot of Chris Brown now for some reason.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Since when has a black guy ever accused a hispanic guy of stealing?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beating up Debra is the second worst thing Stone Cold did, slightly edged out by introducing 'WHAT?'.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did truth just mouth " mutha fucka"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rey just got gotten


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"YOU GON GET GOT!!!"
:lmao


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

New Nexus 4 life


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

OMGGG IS BATISTAAA....ohh wait


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great show and u think could be batista


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We need a tag team of R Truth and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

"YOU GON GET GOT!"

that should be his new catchphrase.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VRsick said:


> did truth just mouth " mutha fucka"


I can't wait until he actually accidentally says that in a live promo.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Over the Limit was probably the worst WWE PPV last year. This year's version looks even worse.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I got no time to look back on older posts but have the Chris Jericho as Cena's mystery partner predictions started yet?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Anyone think Miz might pick Riley? Or should i put this rum down?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Having Mason Ryan job to Cena would be meaningless so it couldn't be him.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

that cutout is def dolph or a-ry


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You gonna get got... I have a feeling we'll be hearing that a lot from now on...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

zach ryder have a match with catering tonight?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I have a feeling this next segment's gonna be about 15 minutes too long. :/


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Why not Chris Jericho for the mystery wrestler? He said he considered coming back after Dancing with the Stars and he's off that show...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally, I think Miz should get on the phone and get the APA to beat Cena!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds so stupid when a commentator is announcing a contract signing for his own match with a fellow commentator, actually calls it "emotionally charged", and worst of all, LAUGHS AS HE CALLS IT EMOTIONALLY CHARGED.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> "YOU GON GET GOT!!!"
> :lmao


Lol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Truth is the shit!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CONTRACT SIGNING? BETWEEN THOSE TWO?

FUCKING WHY?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> I got no time to look back on older posts but have the Chris Jericho as Cena's mystery partner predictions started yet?


Yep it has...

Last time they panned to Miz finding someone it was the same


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Jordo said:


> whaT you drinking tonight?


Nothing unfortunately, but I'll have whatever powder Truth is on.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

bluestar said:


> Anyone think Miz might pick Riley? Or should i put this rum down?


put it down bro


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought Mason Ryan was Batista.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

That glass of Stella Artois looked delicious.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

"The greatest Wrestlemania in history"

Yup.. still funny lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Subpar Wrestlemania, but that shot of Miz charging out in his jacket with the title on his shoulder is perfect.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Raw has beeen very good so far. Now here come Lawler and Cole to ruin it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena vs Zack Ryder for the Internet Championship tonight please


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I thought Mason Ryan was Batista.


Pretty much, its kinda how Dolph Ziggler has become Cody Rhodes before he got a gimmick.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JadeMN said:


> New Nexus 4 life


old nexus for me


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Cena's opponent will be Kharma in a "hit your opponents in the testicles" match.
Let's see you overcome these odds, John.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Touch of Grey lol.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

scias423 said:


> that cutout is def dolph or a-ry


I have never understood why fans think the mystery wrestler always has to look exactly like the cutout.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> Cena vs Zack Ryder for the Internet Championship tonight please


THIS.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Jordo said:


> old nexus for me


I'd prefer no nexus.


They're milking the shit outta that cow.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> That glass of Stella Artois looked delicious.


Yes it does


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

RKOIsmail said:


> "The greatest Wrestlemania in history"
> 
> Yup.. still funny lol.


Lol agree


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

scias423 said:


> that cutout is def dolph or a-ry


I don't know why people are trying to guess based on the cutout. The WWE has been using the same cutout for years. I remember them using that cutout for Big Show.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Wow, i thought UK adverts were awful. God bless you for putting up with them. God bless you all.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MizFit93 said:


> I have a feeling this next segment's gonna be about 15 minutes too long. :/


Nah, I'll say 20-30. Either way, in the middle of it, you'll wanna kill yourself and everyone around you!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I have never understood why fans think the mystery wrestler always has to look exactly like the cutout.


because it usually does...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah fuck.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Impact Wrestling commercial!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No Truth and Del Rio in the main event then.

What I'd give for a Batista return. Then I somebody other than Truth would make me want to sit through a RAW.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Swag


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cole kicking his feet up. Natural douchebag.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

How much is a shotgun these days?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PISS BREAK TIME!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay so we are going to see that fucking ankle lock from Swagger onto King for the billionth time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The contract signing table is as durable as the spanish announcers table


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Ok i'm off to set fire to my genitals. Shout me when this is finished.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Get the Book-man out dea rite now!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I bet this segment get 30+ mins of air time

GREAT.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Great Zach Ryder must be too busy partying in the back with Primo and Scott Stanford tonight to make an appearance.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

it's probably gonna be someone shitty and expected, aka dolph ziggler or alex riley


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawler's tan is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this guy arrogant or just an asshole?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

please dont sign that contract.

edit: FUCK!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Im still a Cole Miner


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bluestar said:


> Ok i'm off to set fire to my genitals. Shout me when this is finished.


You must be that fellow from the BME Pain Olympics.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Wheres Teddy Long "Now gentlemen can we get through a contract signing without it ending in chaos?"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Please, no more THWAGGER ankle locks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*end this already*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd put money on Cole at some point during this saying:

SIGN THE CONTRACT LAWLER

SIGN THE CONTRACT LAWLER

SIGN THE CONTRACT LAWLER

SIGN THE CONTRACT LAWLER

........................

........................

SIGN THE CONTRACT LAWLER


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Official signing for this waste of time match. fpalm


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*tunes to Mets game until this segment ends*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Hall Of Fame ring storyline

We need a Russo piture asap


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole sucks


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Too bad the Hall of Fame ring isn't worth shit...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cole has swag


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Have they got rid of the referees in the front row?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O lord almighty.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OH GOD IT'S 1995


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A Kiss My Foot Match. Oh my lord.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh dear...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole's induction speach.

This man has sucked more Cock then Missy Hyatt


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Foot? No more butt?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has already gone on for too long.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


porn?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


WELCOME TO THURSDAY NIGHT PACTDOWN!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

>_>


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


Qouting for more views


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Somebody should asassinate Cole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cena's opponent is not gonna be someone who will outshine Miz vs. Cena. So no Batista or Jericho.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

" a kiss-my-foot match? what a brilliant idea!"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kiss My Foot? What the fuck?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler rehash from the 90's


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


THANK YOU its way better than Cole's foot with dubbed kisses...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Who does Vince think actually enjoys this angle?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> Im still a Cole Miner


Seriously, it amazes me how one cans till be a coleminer.

At first WWE struck gold with the angle, but for some strange reason WWE decided to beat a dead horse till it fucking explodes.

Oh great Kiss My Foot. Oh great more crappy footage.

Seriously, what the fuck is this. Even my dad just got up and left the room. BTW he's as casual a fan as it gets and he's sick and tired of this nonsense.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


Nice


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kiss my foot match


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

lol @ the added kissing sound effects


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

A kiss my foot match??? That sucked in '95, and it sucks in 2011!

On the bright side, we may see the return of Isaac Yankem!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OH GOD THEY EDITED IN KISSY NOISES


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kiss my foot match. So much fpalm


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I do enjoy Cole's trolling but these segments are too much


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> porn?


I'm just watching that gif, it's hypnotic lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MULLET!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG I remember that :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Who does Vince think actually enjoys this angle?


Vince, since thats the only person who matters


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


*insert Brian Griffin voice*

*Gay*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good times.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE's feet fetish.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is this segment still happening? What did I do to deserve this why GOD WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So what I miss ?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Somebody force that mic into Michael Cole's air passage.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Ill kiss Layla feet


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is wrong with his foot???


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Vince Russo is proud. His legacy has endured.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Cole is a god FTW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is just sad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JadeMN said:


> Ill kiss Layla feet


^^^^^^^


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole has crap tattoos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at Cole burying Swagger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Swagger face turn at OTL calling it now.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

And here comes Swagger turning on Cole...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Swagger's expressions are always great, guys.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, Cole has a point there. His title reign is pretty much forgotten.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just dug his grave


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Swagger needs to shave


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm i smell a face turn


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swagger is definitely turning face on Sunday.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh shit, ass kicking time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

"Lawler, Nobody remembers Swagger being a World Champion."


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG @ Cole telling the truth about Swagger. :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. FUCK HIM UP SWAG LAD!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would you want to watch a wrestling match when you could have all of this entertainment?

Edit: Delightful way to bury an ex champ. Good job.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy fuck? 

Cole just buried Swagger.

Yep he's a media whore. 

Does Cole have some pull backstage? It's mind boggling why the fuck this angle has dragged on for so damn long.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cole has the worst tattoos ever!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn I was hoping for him to put Cole threw the table.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

top gear reference #raw


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cole got a point. Nobody cared about Swagger's reign


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Come back Jack (Cole voice)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger should have put him through a table.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Did this need to be this long?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

NOT THE TIE!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy fuck?
> 
> Cole just buried Swagger.
> 
> ...


Vince loves this storyline for some reason. I think Cole might remind Vince of himself for some reason.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Poor Swaggie. It's true though.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler is so goddamn lame

But you already know that


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ummm. Lawler wants Cole to bite his foot off?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Swagger actually turned face eh!?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What's the pay off to this angle?

Lawler should have just been given the win from the get go.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Too much feet talk.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SIIIIIIIGN THE CONTRACT BIG BOY! /tyson


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They better not do one of those double turns. Where Swagger appears to have turned face, only to turn hell hours or days later.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck to Jerry Lawler in his future endeavors.....stop tie violence


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope after Sunday this feud is over.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*EVERY 7 MINUTES A CHILD IS BULLIED.*


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Kane still beast


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Lulz at WWE ripping off TNA's commercial.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wait... Cole just indirectly called Lawler a wrestler. :O


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't ever want to hear Lawler talk about shoving his body parts in Cole's mouth.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Red Gate said:


> *EVERY 7 MINUTES A CHILD IS BULLIED.*


by John Cena the homeless power ranger...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Red Gate said:


> *EVERY 7 MINUTES A CHILD IS BULLIED.*


Gimme your lunch money


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swagger face turn


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Red Gate said:


> *EVERY 7 MINUTES A CHILD IS BULLIED.*


At least they have 6 minutes to enjoy themselves. Silver lining and all that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Who is Cena facing in the ME? No Truth, no Kane, no Del Rio, no Big Show.

Mason Ryan?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh noes, bullying. WWE does not condone bullying. While they showed Cole burying the diva's divison.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't ever want to hear Lawler talk about shoving his body parts in Cole's mouth.


It'd probably be more tolerable than Cole in another match. I think Cole's a great heel but keep him the fuck out of a ring.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I hope after Sunday this feud is over.


I hope after Sunday Cole is off Raw.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the rebuild of new nexus starts now and i think batista coming back


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Every 7 minutes somebody is bullied!"

Every 2 minutes somebody is raped in the DRC. Its a region so messed up it has weaponized the act of rape. 

Enough with the bullying shit.

I WILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm calling Troof as Cena's opponent.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Who is Cena facing in the ME? No Truth, no Kane, no Del Rio, no Big Show.
> 
> Mason Ryan?


Yep.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Adverts in the USA really are crap and cheesy.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton goes to the papers once every Monday night. If he has to.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


I dont know who she is but im pissed she isnt a diva.... lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

That's a gay theme for OTL.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FootieGamer said:


> Adverts in the USA really are crap and cheesy.


You can't even pretend to act like the UK is any better. Come on now.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, seriously.

What in the fucking blue hell is Cricket?

Any of you Brits wanna enlighten a dumb Yank?


Looks like a Glee version of Baseball...but thats just by what I saw on the commercial.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Im bored of these 2 already...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kane and big show lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, Josh. "Well, Cole certainly stepped into"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ITS SQUASHING TIME


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr. & Glenn Thomas Jacobs


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish they would come out separate. The combined theme is annoying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd be surprised if Nexus even stands a chance in that tag title match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, that was random


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh good. CM Punk is a tag team wrestler. Right where he belongs.

:gun:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Swagger actually turned face eh!?


looks that way


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CM Punk coming out twice = Win


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> Ok, seriously.
> 
> What in the fucking blue hell is Cricket?
> 
> ...


Let's be fair, cricket was invented before cricket.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

squash match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yay, it's Tunga time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGOD!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Ok, seriously.
> 
> What in the fucking blue hell is Cricket?
> 
> ...


You hit the ball, and then run 10 yards back and too, until players from the other team throw the ball back to the place you hit it. EXCITING.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Marking for Otunga!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cole is still trying to get himself over. I suppose the 25 minute preceding segment wasn't enough for him.

What a cunt.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> Ok, seriously.
> 
> What in the fucking blue hell is Cricket?
> 
> ...


It's basically an excuse to drink all day in the sun.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Nexus D Team


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please just let Lawler win already so this can end.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Let's be fair, cricket was invented before cricket.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

So who could Cena's opponent be? A lot of the possible RAW guys have gone except for Dolph.

Ryder, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> I dont know who she is but im pissed she isnt a diva.... lol


That chick has some hot lips.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> *EVERY 7 MINUTES A CHILD IS BULLIED.*


It's been 7 minutes! A child was just bullied! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Cole is still trying to get himself over. I suppose the 25 minute preceding segment wasn't enough for him.
> 
> What a cunt.


Like I said media whore. The guy is more concerned with showing his face on camera than calling the damn match.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Otunga in a match = Potential for various Lol moments.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga's kicks rival Tajiri's.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> That chick has some hot lips.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shouldn't Otunga and McGillicutty have come out to We Are One? I miss that song.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

If not Mason, Miz will pick himself. Swerve!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

bluestar said:


> It's basically an excuse to drink all day in the sun.


So cricket is golf?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao

Wow do I feel like an ass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry is making cole sound like a bitch.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> That chick has some hot lips.


I didn't even notice she had a head until after the 65th viewing. Nice eyebrow raise too.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerry Lawler is pissing me off.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


>


Wat. Those are not hot lips.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay I hate this current Nexus storyline. I'm sorry but it's the fucking Straight Edge Society all over again. In a matter of two months Punk went from being one of the top heels on Raw to being a mid carder competing for the tag team titles. Right now, Christian of all people is getting a bigger push than Punk is. I'm sad right now, I think I'll go sit in my bed and rock my self back and forth now.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*STOP TELLING COLE TO SHUT UP LAWLER*

Thats right, i went red and bold to emphisise my anger at him...


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

bluestar said:


> It's basically an excuse to drink all day in the sun.


Sounds like my kinda party.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can the Cole/Lawler match be a "We Both Leave WWE No Matter What" match. Haha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO he lost to a swinging neckbreaker?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at ryan then


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

McGillicutty actually put in good work in that match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy Shit. McGuilicutty pinned Kane


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Nexus Wins Nexus Wins


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLY SHIT BRO.!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Michael McGillicutty just pinned Kane.

Yeah.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Nexus on a roll tonight.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

A swinging neck-breaker... The GENESIS!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

nexus better win sunday


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk...I still don't care.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Tung just beat two multi-time world champions in one night.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the genesis of mcgillicutty has begun!!!

he finally won a match....

(no sarcasm at all haha)


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Swinging neck breaker...ftw..against kane.....really?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, Punk signed a new contract, then?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The silhouette looks like Ted DiBiase.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Kane can kick out of Chokeslams, and Tombstones and no-sell chairshots but can't kick out of a jobber move? LOL


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL @ the "Live Pyro, no smoking sign." and R-Truth being there.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

lol the outdated Kennedy outline.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Go to the papers Michael McGillicutty just won the match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It'll be Evan Karagias, b'lee dat.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sorry but it pains me to see the great tag teams WWE had just 4 years ago!

London and Kendrick
Deuce n Domino
Major Brothers
Dudebusters
Regal and Dave Taylor

What the hell happened since?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm actually enjoying this RAW and for some stinking reason I got a feeling Botchtista is going to be Cena's opponent tonight...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Diabolical plan.'' It's not world domination he's planning, for fuck sake.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

While on the subject of hot lips, it is required that this .gif is posted.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You know the sad thing is this, we haven't seen JoMo tonight. Is he still injured or will he be facing Cena tonight to prove he's number 1 contender material.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> The silhouette looks like Ted DiBiase.


It looks like A-Riley (or Jericho?!?!?!?!?)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Cena chooses Miz opponent and the stipulation for Cena's match tonight what does the Miz have in store for Cena tonight fpalmfpalmfpalm Josh


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk gets the upperhand twice in a night? Has the world turned inside out?

Also, PLEASE LET TRUTH GET CENA GOT.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> That's a gay theme for OTL.


Most of the PPV themes are pretty gay IMO.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> lol the outdated Kennedy outline.


:lmao It does look like Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> While on the subject of hot lips, it is required that this .gif is posted.


YESSSSSHHHHHHH.

I'm basically just quoting this so the gif appears again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> You know the sad thing is this, we haven't seen JoMo tonight. Is he still injured or will he be facing Cena tonight to prove he's number 1 contender material.


He is injured, out for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I assume punk signed a deal with WWE finally. Hopefully this means him winning storylines and hopefully a title down the line.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> While on the subject of hot lips, it is required that this .gif is posted.


Quoting just because.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Underscore said:


> Most of the PPV themes are pretty gay IMO.


Back in the days it was a different story.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Instead of watching this portion of the show, I shall now share with you what I will be viewing.


Needs to be quoted again, tbh.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

the blond chick in the gif looks like the hooker that some of the french soccer players had a nice time with...forget her name though


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

CORN GLUTEN? HOW DARE THEY FEED MY DOG THAT RUBBISH.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

No Zack Ryder thus far


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

On an off topic note, that Subway commercial is kind of messed up. Olympic Gold Medalist, Olympic Gold Medalist... Los Angeles Clipper. One of these things are not like the other.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RandomRage said:


> Wat. Those are not hot lips.


MASH needs to be required viewing... seriously. I laughed at the post. For those who haven't seen the greatest show of all time... the character pictured is called Hot Lips for having hot lips (as in they feel hot).


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DSL lips


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Underscore said:


> Most of the PPV themes are pretty gay IMO.


Rise Against are pretty good...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seriously, who is the blonde one? I need to know....for science :side:.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

bluestar said:


> CORN GLUTEN? HOW DARE THEY FEED MY DOG THAT RUBBISH.


Go to the papers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jordo said:


> DSL lips


Reminds me of an ATM machine.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I'm calling it, Batista return in a sec. Probably not gonna happen, but if it does I'll look like a genius


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

God, that game looks so fucking stupid.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Why is WWE all stars designed so horribly? It actually makes me not want to play it due to how the characters look


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RandomRage said:


> While on the subject of hot lips, it is required that this .gif is posted.


yummy


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> God, that game looks so fucking stupid.


It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's San Antonio... bring out HBK. Just coz.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show needs Maryse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Who will Cena face


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome fucking song for the PPV. Rise Against. Amazing.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Orton's beard. To the papers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

scias423 said:


> Why is WWE all stars designed so horribly? It actually makes me not want to play it due to how the characters look


It's deliberately cartoonish, like old arcade games. It's supposed to be incredibly over the top.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Excuse my utter ignorance but what is the story with the "go to the papers" thing?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The battle of the dodgy beards.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Reminds me of an ATM machine.


Or a PIN number.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] feet for the match graphic!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Scott Stanford!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SCOTT FUCKING STANFORD!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Scott!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Seriously, who is the blonde one? I need to know....for science :side:.


For science my blond girl is Zahia Dehar.

[youtube]WLPwZ68NDM[/youtube]

http://youtu.be/-WLPwZ68NDM


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> This show needs Maryse.


Miss her


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

These are awful graphics/photos for Over the Limit...

Only shining light is Rise Against's theme song


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Or a PIN number.


I know DSL and ATM, but what is a PIN number? And why is number twice?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Scott Standford WWWYKI!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Scott Stamford!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Excuse my utter ignorance but what is the story with the "go to the papers" thing?


When WWE would show the "That's what I am" movie, they always show Orton saying:"I'll go to the papers if I have to."


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey look its the guy from the zach ryder vids


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Awesome fucking song for the PPV. Rise Against. Amazing.


Yea, they have some really good songs, very impressed by their new single.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell is Show talking about? LOAD THE SPACESHIP WITH THE ROCKET FUEL! RUN OVER HIM WITH LAWNMOWERS! ALPHA AND OMEGA!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah. A rare tag-team promo.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

RYDER!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

woo woo woo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RYDER. FORUM CRASH


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ryder showing!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

sploooooooooge


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryder.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RYDER = WINNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ZACK RYDER FORUM CRASH


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

RAW IS RYDER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Take care, spike your hair.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Only Ryder can make Cena look cool


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ryder to jump cena from behind and be his opponent?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> This show needs Maryse.


It needs Zack Ryder

Edit: NVM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Ryder, what a guy


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT BRO!!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Holy Shit Zack Ryder sighting with a T-Shirt!!!! woo woo woo you know it!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Take care. Spike your hair.

WOO. WOO. WOO. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

John Cena is the Ultimate Broski!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Zack freaking Ryder. Is Cena gonna put him over


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder and then Scott Stamford. I just came............


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena keep plugin in ryder


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

wwwyki


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RYDER


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RYDER! Sick Jacket too!


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryder = why I stay up till 4am


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Some weeks I think I only watch Raw for the shots of Zack Ryder lingering in the background with a goofy smile on his face.

Then I remember that I have no fucking idea why I bother watching Raw these days.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryder Ryder Ryder


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Yea, they have some really good songs, very impressed by their new single.


Saw them last month. Bought the new CD today. Amazing album.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Ryder is the new Tarver


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ryder cameo!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

To the papers! Avaliable tomorrow. Lmao.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

forum crash over Zack Ryder in 3..2..1..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HE WILL GO THE FUCKING PAPERS IF HE HAS TO.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> I know DSL and ATM, but what is a PIN number? And why is number twice?


Personal identity number. Saying P.I.N. number is like saying personal identity number number.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

WHERES THE WWE INTERNET CHAMPIONSHIP?!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Skip Sheffield.


You can thank me later


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Saw them last month. Bought the new CD today. Amazing album.


Still have yet to see them live, heard they're great in concert.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> MASH needs to be required viewing... seriously. I laughed at the post. For those who haven't seen the greatest show of all time... the character pictured is called Hot Lips for having hot lips (as in they feel hot).


The movie is def required viewing and at the very least the show up until Henry's death.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Orton v Cena tonight remember the I quit match they add


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryder looks like a kid dressed up as one of the Nasty Boys for Halloween.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dammit I missed the Ryder sighting!!

Wait don't tell me that pop was for him.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Swag said:


> Skip Sheffield.
> 
> 
> You can thank me later


That would make sense. He is healthy.


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

I think the blond chick is zahia dehar...you can thank me later


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> John Cena is the Ultimate Broski!


Don't you dis BIG O.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I see a trend here.

We see Scott then we see Ryder. I see something coming something huge something huge is coming

Anyway awesome to see Ryder on tv more and more


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena sure seemed friendly but he's going to be shocked once he finds out Ryder is his opponent.

Champion vs Internet Champion. They're going to unify the titles!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Swag said:


> Skip Sheffield.
> 
> 
> You can thank me later


Oh shit, possibly. Hadn't thought of that yet.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> For science my blond girl is:
> 
> [youtube]WLPwZ68NDM[/youtube]


You are a God amongst men.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Swag said:


> Skip Sheffield.
> 
> 
> You can thank me later


=O Could be very plausible


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Shit, sheffield would make tons of sense...


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

My prediction: Cena's opponent is Diesel.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena Vs. Zack Ryder for the Internet Championship!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Theyre taking the piss out of the IWC with Ryder now..


and basics t shirts are LAME


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I see a trend here.
> 
> We see Scott then we see Ryder. I see something coming something huge something huge is coming
> 
> Anyway awesome to see Ryder on tv more and more


OOOOOooooOOOOO! The Conspiracy Job!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I suppose hoping for a Big Dave return is hoping for too much.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

If this is Dolph it will be such an anti-climax.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Swag said:


> Skip Sheffield.
> 
> 
> You can thank me later


Holy shit totally swooshed over my head. Inb4 people say the silhouette has hair.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I need a shitty plastic razor with six blades! Yell more annoying announcer guy!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> For science my blond girl is Zahia Dehar:
> 
> [youtube]WLPwZ68NDM[/youtube]
> 
> http://youtu.be/-WLPwZ68NDM


Didn't even realise it was her. Ribery and them guys mashed that up!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow. People really get that excited over darts?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I bet any money it's Dolph.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Personal identity number. Saying P.I.N. number is like saying personal identity number number.


I know what it really stands for. I thought there was some naughty PIN I didn't know about.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Cena comes out in the Ryder shirt.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> If this is Dolph it will be such an anti-climax.


The two have good matches though.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

silv3rcut said:


> OOOOOooooOOOOO! The Conspiracy Job!


Dont let Truth see this he will go Get on yo a$$


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Dammit I missed the Ryder sighting!!
> 
> *Wait don't tell me that pop was for him*.


WWWYKI


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hoping for Batista or Jericho. Expecting someone anti-climatic like Riley.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Showing him editing the Z Long Island show... the WWE might be getting behind him 

The upside to being bored and watching this... Ryder on my TV. O yeah.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Don't you dis BIG O.


How could I be so Foolish to forget the Big O???

fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think it'll be Ziggler now because it won't be anyone they showed miz talking to backstage.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

john cenas mystery opponent will prob be HHHH


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ribery and them guys mashed that up!


For serious? I didnt hear about this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Guy's: I really think it is Skip Sheffield. LOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Get ready for Sting V Cena


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Let it be Ryder please


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Sting


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Riley + Anything = Gold


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee thats exciting...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does creative realize the upside down logo thing flopped?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Cena Vs. Zack Ryder for the Internet Championship!


Nah. Should be MAFFEW vs. Ryder the Internet Championship.

No Holds Barred? Careful guys. NO CHAIR SHOTS TO THE HEAD! FINES WILL BE LEVIED!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

surely some holds are barred...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, its Swagger.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You kidding me?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, wtf. -.-


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Jordo said:


> john cenas mystery opponent will prob be HHHH


Holy cod liver, Quadruple H?!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack Swagger? Really? lame....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

total let down...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thwagga!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REALLY, Jack Swagger REALLY.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow thats my face turn theory out the door...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

why Thwagger


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Swagger back in the main event?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow that is about the worst choice they could have made. The crowd was getting behind him too.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man. Talk about fucking up an obvious face turn.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

anddddddd this is where I turn off raw


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh come on really? Really? how lame


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh seriously fuck off, I'm off to bed.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

it's fucking swagger....

such a fucking letdown


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow swagger? I feel like turning this shit off man fuck you WWE always having to ruin shit.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

fuck this, I'm going to bed


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

so much for a Swagger face turn!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Swagger?


Really?


fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh look, its Job Swagger, the Announcer Trainer, the Champ Nobody Remembers.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

i saw spikey blonde hair, i thought it was Jericho...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That is not a satisfying climax...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yesss!
Jack swagger! -___-


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao :lmao epic


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Still have yet to see them live, heard they're great in concert.


Fantastic. Bad Religion is on tour with them. They were great, too.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, it was almost Batista or Jericho 8*D


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I marked anyway...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jack swagger


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe Ryder will run in.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish you guys weren't constantly guessing the whole night on Batista or Jericho.
Really got my hopes up, and now it's just straight disappointment.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Swagger...boring


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*HEY GUYS, THIS MAKES NO SENSE*


fyi


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

More Zehar please.

This time I'd like more than just a GIF. Anything between 10-20 minutes should do. Just need something to bypass the time till the end of RAW.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Thwagger? If they do anything between him and Cole now.....just fuck it all.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I'd rather have seen Hornswoggle and Mark Henry vs Cena.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, this is a stupid idea. We shouldn't see Swagger anymore, until Friday at the least and Sunday to turn face.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Gwilt said:


> i saw spikey blonde hair, i thought it was Jericho...


See, that would've been what the fans wanted, so obviously the WWE wasn't gonna do that.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at what some of you guys were expecting.

Batista? Jericho? 6 nights before a random PPV? LMFAO!

Very good chance to give Swagger back some credibility, but Cena will crush him.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

You say your name is Cena and you never give up...well I say your name is Cena an you're a BATHTARD!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole going to get involved to get back in Swagger's good graces like last time they had a lovers tiff?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I wish you guys weren't constantly guessing the whole night on Batista or Jericho.
> Really got my hopes up, and now it's just straight disappointment.


That is your fault for believing them.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wow. 

I dropped Halo Reach for a second to see who it is and it's fucking Swagger.

Thank you WWE. You've given us nothing but shit for the past few weeks.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

why do people always get their hopes up for mystery opponents?? You will always be let down!! Really though? Swagger


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, there goes the most obvious face turn ever right down the toilet. I almost feel like I got Russo-swerved.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the lets go Cena, Cena sucks battle...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RandomRage said:


> Holy cod liver, Quadruple H?!


its his final form, he learned it while recovering in otherworld


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena chants are legendary


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I SURE HOPE KING TELLS MICHAEL COLE TO SHUT UP AT SOME POINT. HAS HE DONE THAT YET?

What the fuck was with the ridiculously slow pan to Miz?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth can save this.

Haha, I always love the Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

cena will take a big move get up within two seconds and superman swagger like he always does because hes booked to be an annoying no selling piece of shit


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Am I the only excited for Swagger? At least it's a push ffs!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Well, there goes the most obvious face turn ever right down the toilet. I almost feel like I got Russo-swerved.


eh i think we'll see cole lose it after cena wins, swagger either turns tonight or gets fed up at otl


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FOOKIN' PRAWNS!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well my interest in the show is gone. Cena will either go over and have a staredown with Miz or Miz will cost Cena the match. Won't make a difference when Cena goes over Sunday


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> For serious? I didnt hear about this.


Yeah. Ribery got in trouble last year when it came out that he fucked her when she was under age or some shit.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Im bored so i found a bunny


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is like if Mr Perfect turned on Flair and Heenan, but then punched Bret Hart in the face.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

all in all... said:


> its his final form, he learned it while recovering in otherworld


lmaooooooooo


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Shoul be Drew.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Swagger was disappointing, but who knows, there may still be a surprise before the night's over...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hydronators said:


> Im bored so i found a bunny


Cute!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I wish you guys weren't constantly guessing the whole night on Batista or Jericho.
> Really got my hopes up, and now it's just straight disappointment.


Well the purpose of this whole mystery partner was to have you guessing who it was going to be. You were supposed to speculate. So I guess you're also supposed to feel disappointed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WC said:


> That is your fault for believing them.


I know, I know.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hydronators said:


> Im bored so i found a bunny


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

All out with the SD! promos


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I love the lets go Cena, Cena sucks battle...


After last week I question it a little bit that it's mostly canned. I was there live in Knoxville last week and the crowd was really over Cena, Kofi, and Rey. Heel reactions for ADR, Miz, and Truth were great, too.

But when I watched it again on YouTube in HQ the crowd noise was really down. Idk if there were "Cena Sucks" chants on the broadcast because if there were they were practically non-existent live.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> When @mikethemiz announced it was No Holds Barred, we just assumed @JohnCena was facing Zeus. #RAWTonight


Holy shit, I laughed. A lot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


Daniel Bryan!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder to help Cena by clearing the ring.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I wonder if they realize promoting Orton will give them lower ratings 

Yaaaawwwnnnnn


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

no holds barred now equals a regular match nice WWE


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

scias423 said:


> cena will take a big move get up within two seconds and superman swagger like he always does because hes booked to be an annoying no selling piece of shit


Cena has to be booked like that because he cant actually sell. His facials and terrible bumps during the four seconds per match he sells always kills the crowd.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Daniel Bryan!


He's a Vegan, he would never Kill Da Wabbit!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. that has to be canned chants. There was no movement in the seats and nothing to indicate a chant of that level going on.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

ThatAwesomeKid said:


> Shoul be Drew.



this^


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Holy shit, I laughed. A lot.


Legit lol'd.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok I wasn't expecting Batista or Jericho.

But this just goes to show the lack of star power in WWE. 10, heck we don't even have to go back that far, 5 years ago when a mystery opponent was announced, no matter who, it would be exciting.

Well at least WWE is trying to establish new stars. But Swagger's zero reaction should be indicator that they're lacking star power and if they continue to lack the star power, then these mystery angles are freaking useless in creating crowd excitement.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

bluestar said:


> I'd rather have seen Hornswoggle and Mark Henry vs Cena.


i would love to see that


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TTWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lololololol


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

quick swagger grab the kryptonite it's the only way to put cena down!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena to get beat up for a couple more minutes before no selling it all and doing the 5 moves of doom


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random crowd member: *yells TWO while holding up a three*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the camera man just caught cena adjusting the chair.........good work production team good work


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I still can still hope Ryder comes out right? right? Its not surely the last we saw Ryder is it


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

SuperCena in 3...2...1...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

cena wins calling it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nobody seems to care that Swagger is doing his damnedest to reestablish his credibility. I wish him success.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is boring lol


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

WWE gonna fine Swagger for giving himself a chair shot to the head


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a pretty good match


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm shocked we didn't see a glimpse of HBK tonight


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AND CENA FUCKING NO SELLS THE ANKLE WTF


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

To bad I wasn't watching cause it sounded like a pretty good match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously, fuck the haters right now, this is a really good match so far.

Typical finish, but still a good match to finish the night.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously, did anyone expect a different result in that match? Like really?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Cena to get beat up for a couple more minutes before no selling it all and doing the 5 moves of doom


Yup.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

cameraman botch by miz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just pathetic booking and it shows Cena has no in ring ability unless his opponent can spoon feed him the match. Jesus... how this man is considered a real great is beyond me.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at how much I hate Cena's BS routine.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice little TV ME,Even Super Cena didn't ruin it for me!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Miz still feels like the champion to me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Nobody seems to care that Swagger is doing his damnedest to reestablish his credibility. I wish him success.


it dawned it me that swagger was absolutely kicking cenas ass


then it dawned on me that thats what always happens


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I was expecting Cena to sell the ankle lock a bit better, maybe struggling to do the FU but meh, was a good little match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ram him til he can't stand up, eh, Miz?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah that didnt sound horribly gay wwe...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

thats coming out of your pay check miz


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"pipe.nice."

lol


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Miz is going to ram Cena until he can't stand up.....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> AND CENA FUCKING NO SELLS THE ANKLE WTF


So he wasn't screaming in anguish over the ankle lock? Huh?

Typical Cena haters.

Could have just ended the show with the match but nooooooooo we just have to listen to Miz's pointless jabbering. 

HOLY TNA HULK THEY FOUND A PIPE!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a lame promo by the Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

THE PIPE JUST DEBUTED IN WWE!!! LOL SUCKS FOR TNA


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

jesus miz is getting boring


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow what a crappy promo


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cena is the Hogan-prime of this era. Except he sucks on the mic and has no mainstream appeal.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why didn't they give the match more time?


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

sigh...this promo is horrible....sorry miz dick-riders, but he was talking to a guy who pretty much went through hell and high water in I quit matches...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Cena's father is going to get owned.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

BOOOORING.

BOOOORING.

wish they would chant that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miz to rape a child to make Cena quit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Miz has a million ways to beat Cena but we all know he's going to end up like this guy:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, that pipe is totally steel.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck is that face supposed to be Cena? What are you trying to tell us with that face? WHAT?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And Cena no sells the pipe lmao


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stings bat!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ffs


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz using a pipe the druggie


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

SCUMBAG CENA

Gets hit with a lead pipe

acts like nothing happens


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ummm. I don't think these guys have a good grasp on what a pipe is, and the kind of damage it would do.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

foam pipe lmaoooooo


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Cena no selling the pipe. Pipe buried.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

you got to be fucking kidding me! A STEEL PIPE!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What kind of pipe is that????


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, how do you no sell THAT much?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So he wasn't screaming in anguish over the ankle lock? Huh?
> 
> Typical Cena haters.
> 
> ...


If only all that anguish didn't magically disappear within two seconds of the hold being broken... or when he magically overcomes an enitre match of beatdowns to pull the same moves out of nowhere and look just as fresh as when he started teh match.

Or like now by overcoming the odds yet again...

Cena is horribly booked, doesn't have the ability in ring, and is so stale that the WWE keeps bleeding fans despite him being so "over".


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what kind of fake pipe is this.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

ANGRY CENA FACIAL EXPRESSIONS XD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"Pipe."

Ah, what a great observation Miz.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

>hit with lead pipe

>cuts promo completely fine 2 seconds later

>never forget


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wasn't that suppose to be a steel pipe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Uh-oh, Cena just yelled "I Quit". Could we have a re-hash of Mankind/Rock?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> miz using a pipe the druggie


It's R truths crack pipe!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever learned from Mankind? Never say the words "I Quit" before the match happens.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. Just make the pipe look amazingly fake. Cena no-selling the pipe makes it even better. Just fuck mainstream wrestling. Fuck'em all.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena once again advertising roids to children.

Miz suddenly has me very interested in this match. He's obviously got some angle.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

How many hundreds of thousands of people joined me in turning the channel when they saw the hyped mystery opponent was Jack Swagger


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So not psyched for the PPV but thankfully I get to watch it for free 

Cole plugging his match at the last second lol


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Cena angry tonight, he's better that way, when he keep it simple.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Before we start pointing fingers at Super Cena, NO ONE sold that shot from the pipe.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

No way in hell would they get Cena to say "I Quit". Its obvious Miz will lose.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Inanimate Steel Pipe (ISP) has turned its back on TNA...for shame.

Seriously John, IT'S A GODDAMN PIPE!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely not a steel pipe. He was tearing Riley up.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SPONGE PIPE TO CENA!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

plastic pipe nice.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Just remember kids, if you wear a red armband and believe in yourself you can overcome a shot to your ribs and spine with an actual steel pipe! GO WWE!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hit him with the spray painted Wacky Noodle... err... steel pipe!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

WWE should have signed TNA's steel pipe instead of the FCW one they used in that segment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

See, that Cena promo would be good. It _would_be, if he hadn't spent the first 15 minutes cracking lame jokes, and the last 15 minutes feeling no pain after countless applications of metal to his anatomy.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

wow.... did he not just get hit with a damn pipe?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Montrell274 said:


> sigh...this promo is horrible....*sorry miz dick-riders, but he was talking to a guy who pretty much went through hell and high water in I quit matches*...


 says the Cena dick-rider


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Why on earth does Cena come out on top on the Monday before the PPV!

You're supposed to be selling the match and after Miz's awesome promo, he, and the pipe, are completely buried...

Puerile


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz is Definitely going to use that"I quit"from Cena as a recording,Then of course Cena is"Fired"just to be back on the night after the ppv!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how The Miz is pointed out for his no selling. He took a shot to the fucking face.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Please delete.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I once got hit with a pipe, and I went down and was hurt.

Cena really is superman.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Derek said:


> Uh-oh, Cena just yelled "I Quit". Could we have a re-hash of Mankind/Rock?


But but Miz said we never seen it before.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like I missed another Cena no sell since I stopped watching.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

acme cena


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> How many hundreds of thousands of people joined me in turning the channel when they saw the hyped mystery opponent was Jack Swagger


It doesnt really matter, because none of you are Nielsen households.
But I turned it too, because I hate wasting my time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Before we start pointing fingers at Super Cena, NO ONE sold that shot from the pipe.


I agree.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Before we start pointing fingers at Super Cena, NO ONE sold that shot from the pipe.


Yea I noticed it too. Riley sold the most but the amount cena hit him with it he should be in the hospital.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I once got hit with a pipe, and I went down and was hurt.
> 
> Cena really is superman.


This was a PVC pipe though.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> But but Miz said we never seen it before.....


Miz may be a trained ventriloquist!


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Just remember kids, if you wear a red armband and believe in yourself you can overcome a shot to your ribs and spine with an actual steel pipe! GO WWE!!


STOP BULLYING TODAY BY JUST SUBSUMING PIPE SHOTS TO THE ENTRAILS!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cena should change his theme to


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> Miz is Definitely going to use that"I quit"from Cena as a recording,Then of course Cena is"Fired"just to be back on the night after the ppv!!


Nice thought, could happen!!! LOL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Minus the Laweler stuff a very good Raw.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

No selling the pipe, Cena is the most shoved down superstar ever. He is going to be remembered as the Ultimate Warrior of this time, except we can kinda understand what he's saying. I rather have Warrior tell us about the Greek Gods knocking down the Sun of God than listening to Jonas Brother jokes. 

Miz really is awesome at promos, he is going to be the main draw company eventually, just give it time.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> the camera man just caught cena adjusting the chair.........good work production team good work


Yeah that was pretty bad.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I once got hit with a pipe, and I went down and was hurt.
> 
> Cena really is superman.


Miz got hit with the same pipe, and Alex Riley got hit 4 or 5 times with the pipe and acted like nothing was wrong.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great raw way better than last week


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena is really a rock with legs. That's why the pipe didn't hurt.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

My Monday Night Raw Review!

Enjoy!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

sjfc said:


> Cena should change his theme to


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena haters are hilarious. 

Complaining about Cena not selling the pipe, but ignore how Miz is also perfectly fine after getting hit with it.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

good raw, good promos by cena and miz, good matches by punk/kofi, adr/rey, cena/swagger

holy shit


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> It doesnt really matter, because none of you are Nielsen households.
> But I turned it too, because I hate wasting my time.


I did instantly it pissed me off to no end.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Cena haters are hilarious.
> 
> Complaining about Cena not selling the pipe, but ignore how Miz is also perfectly fine after getting hit with it.


Cena did it first doe.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I still think it'd be pretty funny if Cena had Miz down and said "Say it" Miz says "say what?" John says " I quit" And Cena loses because he technically said I quit. Someone brought that genius idea up last week hehe


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Once again Tough Enough > Raw and with The Rock on Tough Enough next week it will be another win for TE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Serpent01 said:


> Cena haters are hilarious.
> 
> Complaining about Cena not selling the pipe, but ignore how Miz is also perfectly fine after getting hit with it.


Or maybe the other guys aren't well known for no selling practically everything so it isn't as bad. Still disappointing, but Cena's consistent Superman bull is just that lame and glaring. Let's not forget teh chair shots and 10 minute match before hand that instantly was forgotten and apparently never happened by how Cena reacts...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Looks like I missed another Cena no sell since I stopped watching.


yeah super cena no sell


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

And to those trying to retort by noting Miz's no-selling of the pipe, keep this in mind...

*If Cena sells the pipe like he should, there would be no retaliation. Henceforth, the Miz would never have been hit by the pipe to begin with.
*
Don't try to argue the above, because it is fact.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

JoseBxNYC raw was good man dont hate


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

wwefrank said:


> JoseBxNYC raw was good man dont hate


I didn't say it was bad but TE was better.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone else notice the Swagger powerbomb botch? Even the commentators seemed to notice it with their "ooh"'s; fortunately it looked like it didn't do too much damage, though obviously it could've been worse.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Once again Tough Enough > Raw and with The Rock on Tough Enough next week it will be another win for TE.


Might have to watch that next week


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Same old shit. I hate Cena overcoming the odds as usual. No holds barred match with Swagger 5 moves of doom and over. Gets attacked by 2 guys one with a pipe and yet fights both of them off and is the last man standing wow WTF. And yes miz and Riley didn't sell the shots well too but Cena just finished a no holds barred match shouldn't he ne weakened or tired in some way


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Danjo1986 said:


> I still think it'd be pretty funny if Cena had Miz down and said "Say it" Miz says "say what?" John says " I quit" And Cena loses because he technically said I quit. Someone brought that genius idea up last week hehe


that would be instant face turn for miz, instant cena turn as a retard heel


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

John Cena calling the Miz "son" at the end of the show was far and away the highlight of the night.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I really enjoyed RAW tonight. I'm actually a little excited to see Cole vs Lawler because with Swagger out of the equation it seems like Lawler will finally beat him.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't get why people rip on Cena for "no selling" when everyone does it to some degree. I mean Miz took a pip to the stomach and walked away fine and nobody said anything.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Out of the 2 hours 10 minutes of RAW tonight I watched probably 1 hr 40 minutes or so. As soon as I saw the divas match I turned the channel, and the same for Cole/Lawler. I watched everything else and RAW actually had some entertaining segments tonight. Nexus getting not 1 but 2 wins is amazing. Maybe WWE will FINALLY push something new. Maybe Punk has a new title coming this weekend when he and MR win the tag team titles. Del Rio and Rey was alright too. 

The show wasn't 'good', but it wasn't bad. It was what you could call a solid RAW. Nothing stood out as particularly entertaining, nothing was a must see, but there weren't as many "I can't watch this shit anymore" moments as usual. 

Of course all that changed when RAW gave us 2 hours and no less than 7 segments teasing Cenas mystery opponent. All of that build and we get............ Jack Swagger? The guy who was Michael Coles lackey? What a massive letdown. I immediately stopped watching RAW when I saw him. And that pretty much sums up WWE as a whole over the past 7 years.


----------



## sjm33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cena no sold Swagger's ankle lock and then Miz's pipe shot because he's a typical, Jewish piece of sh*t.
His last name is "Italian" but he's a Jew from his mother's side.

Why do many of you cretins constantly insist on hating on Miz and Swagger so much?
Is it just because they have German appearances with short blond or brown hair and they don't look like some freak cretin with longer hair that resembles a woman's?
I know that many of you wish that they would just die asap but too bad they won't....ever. Just like I won't.
Many of you will die long before they do just as many Jews deserved to die in the past.

Miz and Swagger are both inspirations who have both I'm sure overcome a lot of abuse just like I have and I have a lot of respect for both of them.
Neither are going anywhere, anytime soon so it's best to get used to them.

F*cking lame, killer cretins....

Zack Ryder is LAME compared to those two and looks like he enjoys d*cks in the ass like many other cretin Jews.
Same with Drew McIntyre to a lesser extent.
Maybe some of you should try acknowledging Jesus Christ as your savior because you're going to be in big trouble if you don't. That's a guarantee.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

the "i quit" cena said at the end, is gonna be the same one played over the speakers on sunday lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

sjm33 said:


> Cena no sold Swagger's ankle lock and then Miz's pipe shot because he's a typical, Jewish piece of sh*t.
> His last name is "Italian" but he's a Jew from his mother's side.
> 
> Why do many of you cretins constantly insist on hating on Miz and Swagger so much?
> ...


Really? You honestly think bringing racism into this conversation will make people take you serious? You sad, pathetic child.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone else notice the huge decrease every week in the number of posts on these discussion threads?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^I caught the very end of Raw only because the Indians/Royals game ended...yeah, I watched all of a 19-1 baseball game over Raw tonight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

sjm33 said:


> Cena no sold Swagger's ankle lock and then Miz's pipe shot because he's a typical, Jewish piece of sh*t.
> His last name is "Italian" but he's a Jew from his mother's side.
> 
> Why do many of you cretins constantly insist on hating on Miz and Swagger so much?
> ...


Oh hey, it's the anti-Semite guy back again......


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

so did batista come?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> so did batista come?


Ask Melina.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

what surprise did miz had? how is he pursoosive?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The racist jabroni's banned from the thread.

Cena probably looks like god to a lot of children right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

siavash said:


> Anyone else notice the huge decrease every week in the number of posts on these discussion threads?


Look at what we are given in the world of wrestling? People are probably not make wrestling a priority anymore


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Headliner said:


> The racist jabroni's banned from the thread.
> 
> Cena probably looks like god to a lot of children right now.


lol he shud have been banned from WF for 73 years



virus21 said:


> Look at what we are given in the world of wrestling? People are probably not make wrestling a priority anymore


the problem can NEVER be "no wrestling", its "bad entertainment"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pezley said:


> Ask Melina.


LMAO.

I'm not surprised WWE teased a turn with Swagger. They are good at getting people's hopes up, then crushing them. I wouldn't be surprised if he still helps Cole at the PPV.



> lol he shud have been banned from WF for 73 years


There's more to it. THE BIGGER PICTURE.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I'm not surprised WWE teased a turn with Swagger. They are good at getting people's hopes up, then crushing them. I wouldn't be surprised if he still helps Cole at the PPV.
> 
> ...


Fucking tell me about it. I've been waiting for this Swagger turn for ages, then he shows up as the mystery guy? Fuck that, they couldv'e gotten Tyler fucking Reks to do the same shit or even Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I fell asleep again... I dunno if it's the show, but I seem to drift away half-way through RAW, and wake up for the main event.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelly Kelly's ass looked good.

Truth was good again.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

RKOIsmail said:


> Miz really is awesome at promos, he is going to be the main draw company eventually, just give it time.


miz had one promo on the show and it fkn sucked.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Just me who has lost the will to even bother watching Raw anymore?

I cant be arsed.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Just me who has lost the will to even bother watching Raw anymore?
> 
> I cant be arsed.




Agreed 

and im watching the replay on youtube and Kofi no longer gets any sort of pop
Vince is a fucking idiot and prick


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Welp, there's Kofis pop gone.

He never even had an angle for a year, surprised it lasted that long.

Oh well Vince, I'm sure Cena and Orton will last forever.

Also, Swagger should of turned face tonight. The fans popped for him leaving Cole.

Same situation happened with DiBiase.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Best Parts about RAW?

Kelly-Kelly's Ass

and


ZooKeepah's rocking the mic and then PUNKING(once again) Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

For the second week in a row, fell asleep watching Raw. I have come to the conclusion that RAW is now officially the B show in the WWE.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Just me who has lost the will to even bother watching Raw anymore?
> 
> I cant be arsed.


Nope, I can't be bothered either to be honest. I'll maybe watch some segments later.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> For the second week in a row, fell asleep watching Raw. I have come to the conclusion that RAW is now officially the B show in the WWE.


Came to that conclusion this time last year when it started going down hill.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Sadly I agree, I used to look forward to RAW every week for years but lately... I can miss most of it and watch highlights on YouTube.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep. Basically what we are trying to say is that RAW IS WELL AND TRUELY CRAP!


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

Well Miz's promo has made me want to catch at least some of OTL to see what he's got up his sleeve (and Christian v Orton), but if it's anything like Swagger being the mystery opponent then it'll be a total letdown and Cena will retain. The rest of the card looks like a standard TV show.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought it was a great RAW. 

the fans were into it.

Even though no one wants to see ADR vs Rey... ADR got to pull some major heat which was good

CM Punk won cleanly finally

The Swagger Cena match was cool.

I have no idea wtf you guys expect to see every monday because I really enjoyed it and woulda piked it over anything else


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont think I have actually watched a RAW episode for the full duration since 2003.. now I find myself fast forwarding alot, cutting it all down to about 15 minutes of watching time... 

This weeks Raw for example I watched Rileys promo, that was pretty good, fast forward to the end of the CM Punk Kofi match, as that was petty yawning, totally couldnt be bothered to wtach Kharma put a beat down on anopther diva so I skipped that. Watached on and off Rey vs ADR also watched R-Truth and his funny promo. I did watch Cole/Lawler segment just becuase an image of 1995 kiss my foot match passed my screen and I was like "oww what was that". Didnt even bother watching that tag match and skipped all the way to the end of the Cena/Swagger match becasue I knew how predictable it would have been.

In the end about 15 -20 i'd say... I pretty much saved myself 2 hours of my life there 

I do agree with the above the hidden secret of Miz for Cena at Over the Limit has given me some reason to watch the main event.. They better not let medown


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Why are we getting ADR vs Mysterio again? WHY MAN?
-Are you kidding me? _Another_ Cole vs King match? REALLY? 
-That steel pipe had no effect on Cena at all.
-The only highlight for me was Punk vs Kofi.

The bookers are getting really lazy now.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

PBens21 said:


> I thought it was a great RAW.
> 
> the fans were into it.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was a great Raw but I do think it was solid.

You have to understand that people just love bitching for the sake of bitching.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I don't think it was a great Raw but I do think it was solid.
> 
> You have to understand that people just love bitching for the sake of bitching.


ya i mean solid, I wasnt jumping out my seat but I sat back and watched the show and had a good time watching it. Theres always gona be stupid stuff but w.e


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

ellthom said:


> I dont think I have actually watched a RAW episode for the full duration since 2003.. now I find myself fast forwarding alot, cutting it all down to about 15 minutes of watching time...
> 
> This weeks Raw for example I watched Rileys promo, that was pretty good, fast forward to the end of the CM Punk Kofi match, as that was petty yawning, totally couldnt be bothered to wtach Kharma put a beat down on anopther diva so I skipped that. Watached on and off Rey vs ADR also watched R-Truth and his funny promo. I did watch Cole/Lawler segment just becuase an image of 1995 kiss my foot match passed my screen and I was like "oww what was that". Didnt even bother watching that tag match and skipped all the way to the end of the Cena/Swagger match becasue I knew how predictable it would have been.
> 
> ...


Bro get a fukn life. Stop acting like ur some pro wrestling king who knows everything and what the crowd wants. its a god damn show just watch and dont' analyze... or better yet dont watch it


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

sjm33 said:


> Cena no sold Swagger's ankle lock and then Miz's pipe shot because he's a typical, Jewish piece of sh*t.
> His last name is "Italian" but he's a Jew from his mother's side.
> 
> Why do many of you cretins constantly insist on hating on Miz and Swagger so much?
> ...


I lol'd for all the wrong reasons. Wow.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I try to be positive about shows, but that Lawler/Cole segment really pissed me off. The rest of the show was uninspired and boring, but it was still provided me with some light entertainment, so I gave it a pass. The moment they announced Cole and Lawler would be in a "kiss my foot" match I turned it straight off. What's even worse is that I have this sick feeling Cole might go over.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Why oh why do I keep wtching this week on week?! 

Cena rocking out Jonas and 'testicles' jokes? Really?!

ADR and Rey with the same old shit we've seen and heard from them time and time and time again. 

Same with Cole/Lawler. 

And Kharma.

And that Orton movie.

Everything is so incredibly repetitive and dry, there is literally NOTHING to get excited about. But most frustratingly of all, you get a match where Cena gets beaten down with a chair.... and no sells. Then gets punished in the ankle lock... and keeps forgetting to sell. You can actually SEE the points where he remembers he's supposed to be selling the ankle before he just gives up entirely. Then he gets cracked square in the ribs and over the back with a 'steel' pipe and STILL beats down two fresh, healthy men who HAVEN'T just wrestled ten minutes...

You know what, usually I'd throw out a facepalm GIF but this shit isn't even worth the fucking effort. *Sigh* Well, at least there's Superstars and next weeks Tough Enough to look forward to.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've thought this for the past few weeks now, and this show really helped highlight it: RAW is just so lifeless right now. It wasn't a bad show but there is just no excitement, no hype, no... anything. It's a bit hard to put into words. But let's see what we got:

Nexus, a team that has highly overstayed their welcome and should've left back at TLC vs Kane/Big Show? Really, I don't think anyone cares.

Divas... ugh. At least Kharma is somewhat entertaining: too bad she has no interesting opponents. 

Swagger turning face and turning heel again in the same show. Okay...? And him being the mystery opponent to Cena was highly disappointing. 

Miz/Cena and Cole/King feuds have been dragged out longer than they should have been, and it just feels like they're going through the motions right now.

Rey/ADR/Truth and the Zack Ryder cameos are honestly the only parts of RAW I find enjoyable anymore. As I said, it isn't that every else is bad: it's just really lifeless.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I swear all this is said every Summer though.

People should know by now that for some reason, the Summer months are generally quiet.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

^Last Summer Nexus happened. Do I expect a storyline like that every year? No, but at least give us something.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

rcc said:


> ^Last Summer Nexus happened. Do I expect a storyline like that every year? No, but at least give us something.


So easier said than done when we say it sat behind our computers.

It's just not easy to come up with huge storylines because fans have seen it all already.

Plus most fans are very hard to please anyway.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

I watched maybe a total of 20 minutes of RAW last night. When I saw The Rock was back, I was watching every Monday like back in the day up until a few weeks ago. I had stopped watching any wrestling at all since about 2003. When I hear the Rock or Stone Cold might make an appearance, then I might tune in more, until then this shit is BORING! Cena is a lamer champ than Hogan was in the 80's. I used to go out of my way to make sure I never missed wrestling, now... not so much.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So easier said than done when we say it sat behind our computers.
> 
> It's just not easy to come up with huge storylines because fans have seen it all already.
> 
> Plus most fans are very hard to please anyway.


I'm honestly not asking for a lot, just a tiny bit of character development, a basic storyline, anything.

The only thing that entertains me on the show right now is Truth and that's because he's actually growing as a character and telling some kind of story. If Raw was filled with a bunch of incredibly stupid storylines taken straight from daytime soap operas I'd probably be enjoying the product a lot more. At least that would mean they were trying. Right now I just don't see any attempt at creativity in what they're doing.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Just checked results and :lmao at Otunga and McGuillicuty getting the titles.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

StoneColdPunk said:


> Just checked results and :lmao at Otunga and McGuillicuty getting the titles.


They didn't, it was a non title match.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> They didn't, it was a non title match.


Ahhh fair enough, obviously didn't read it properly.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

rcc said:


> I'm honestly not asking for a lot, just a tiny bit of character development, a basic storyline, anything.
> 
> The only thing that entertains me on the show right now is Truth and that's because he's actually growing as a character and telling some kind of story. If Raw was filled with a bunch of incredibly stupid storylines taken straight from daytime soap operas I'd probably be enjoying the product a lot more. At least that would mean they were trying. Right now I just don't see any attempt at creativity in what they're doing.


I know what you're saying but I honestly thought the show was pretty good.

Hopefully next Monday will start some new storylines heading into the Capitol Punishment PPV.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

StoneColdPunk said:


> Ahhh fair enough, obviously didn't read it properly.


It will be Kane and Big Show Vs CM Punk and Mason Ryan this Sunday at Over the limit though.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm saying it *RIGHT NOW*....at the "I Quit" Match the Miz will have Cena beaten down but instead of trying to make "superman" say I Quit. 

Miz will leave the ring & head into the crowd where he will find a "*plant*" Cena fan....probably one of the wrestler's/producer's kid somebody around the age 5-9/ With steel pipe in hand Miz will hold the "*plant*" hostage threating harm to the child unles Cena says "*I Quit*"

Now this could go down two ways.

*1.)* Cena quits on the spot and saves his fan
*2.)* Cena says no and Miz "hurts" the fan kayfabe and Cena wins anyways thus you could begin to turn Cena heel when he puts a championship over a fan's safety

Now with the WWE like it is now I don't see the second outcome as a real possibilty. Just my two cents obviously I'm expecting something else...ugh...but I thought I would share this idea based off last nights show.

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Dare I say I doubt the WWE would come up with something so creative.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I just don't get how people liked it. I really wonder if they like it simply for the sake of liking it. No matter what was put out they would say the same. If that is true then that only hurts the product. Criticism leads to improvement. 

My problem with the show is that it has become so stale and boring now. It at times looks dis-jointed and quite amateurish. The presentation is top notch. Promos are good. But anything that is actually live is just not interesting.

I think the reason for this is basically most of the angles have run their course. The people involved in them can't show the same enthusiasm for doing the same thing for months now.
-The Cole/King feud has taken up so much air time for literally 4-5 months now and it is just the same thing over and over. Nobody cares. Maybe commentators should be involved for one ppv but not this many.
- CM Punk & Nexus. The whole "i will show you leadership" thing has been done to death. The group is boring and for months now has been pointless. Punk himself is being dragged down by it. When we think they have taken a beating and can finally die the following week we get the "we will be dominant" type speech and around the circle we go again.
- Mysterio and Del Rio. We had this on Smackdown for ages. While sometimes they can make an interesting match we have seen it so many times you just don't feel interested. 
- Kharma. We get it, she is a scary giant woman who hates beautiful divas....enough with it already. This whole angle to me stinks and says they don't actually know who she will feud with. She has no match at Over the limit so what was the point of the month long interruptions??
- Cena and Miz/Riley. Right now this is the worst thing about RAW. It has been going on too long and should of finished at Mania. To still be going 2 ppvs later is stupid. The sad thing is it is basically the same feud with Miz/Orton. It has the same feel to it and the same sort of content. So in that regards it has been going on even longer! Riley was moved to Smackdown so why is he on RAW still? The Miz and his slow voice and the big fierce eyes thing he does needs to vanish for awhile. It is so tedius. I have respect for the Miz for the effort he puts in but he is just so dull and it drains your energy. Add into that we keep getting Super Cena who can now take steel pipe hits to the head, stomach and back and still get up like nothing happened and then talk about how he won't ever quit and your need a billion ways to beat me type speech again and we got the makings of another dull main event at a ppv. One which nobody truely cares about.
- Annonymous GM......Please for the love of god end this thing now. It has to have been going for a year? We get it you have no clue who the GM is. Just let someone be the GM until you find the longterm solution. Hell i would not care if it was Hornswoggle. Least that would be better then a beep and flicker of lights then the reading about how the two people in the ring will have to fight later in a tag match....

There are so many other things.
The wrestling itself is boring. You can see what they mean now about getting away from the wrestling tag. 

I really hope that Over the limit that RAW comes out of it on a clean slate. All these feuds and angles end and we get something new and fresh. If they continue to be lazy then the ratings will fall even further.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

StoneColdPunk said:


> Just checked results and :lmao at Otunga and McGuillicuty getting the titles.


Don't even joke around like that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would give last nights Raw a 7/10. Was ok nothing too spectacular didnt feel any build up towards Over The limit but that's just me. couldnt give a fuck about the cole/king fued and im guessing 99% of the IWC doesn't either. Hope it ends at Over the limit. Cant see Christian winning over orton next week but I can see Miz winning over Cena. They're mentioning that Cena has never lost an I quit match before so that's something to look out for.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> Welp, there's Kofis pop gone.


Same for Mysterio too, I think, which leads me to believe those mega-pops we heard for them each night on Smackdown were edited in.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I understand Raw could be more entertaining but until PPV's stop delivering good matches I am not concerned. Every PPV this year (I have not seen Extreme Rules yet) has delivered on multiple *** matches and in fact no PPV has lacked a match at at least ***1/2. I have been slowly rating PPV's from the past few years and I can honestly say from what I have seen 2007 was when people should have panicked and called the product terrible not now. Unforgiven 2007 is the only PPV I have rated that didn't even have one *** match.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I understand Raw could be more entertaining but until PPV's stop delivering good matches I am not concerned. Every PPV this year (I have not seen Extreme Rules yet) has delivered on multiple *** matches and in fact no PPV has lacked a match at at least ***1/2. I have been slowly rating PPV's from the past few years and I can honestly say from what I have seen 2007 was when people should have panicked and called the product terrible not now. Unforgiven 2007 is the only PPV I have rated that didn't even have one *** match.


Well said.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> I have not seen Extreme Rules yet


Watch it, I thought it was the best PPV of the year so far.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

The bunch of refs in the front row was arguably the most entertaining part of the show.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm glad i did not waste my time watching Raw last night.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

almostfamous said:


> Watch it, I thought it was the best PPV of the year so far.


I will for sure I am buying the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a solid show, the opening and end segments with Miz and Cena built up the I Quit match well, Swagger/Cena and Punk/Kingston were both very solid too. Even the Cole/Lawler segment wasn't that bad this week. Do agree that it could be a bit more interesting though.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> I'm glad i did not waste my time watching Raw last night.


See you next week here again


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Just the same stuff incredibly stale! waiting for something big to happen i mean this time last year wwe was going nowhere and boom here comes the nexus angle to shake things up!, hopefully vince has something up his sleeve because you can't be banking on rock and cena in 10 months time in the meanwhile producing poor tv until that match.


----------

